# July / August 2022 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody undergoing treatment in July and August 2022.

good luck

sharry xx


----------



## Melissa87

Hi Everyone! I was supposed to transfer next week but I am waiting on a call from my clinic and I think it's going to be negative as my lining is too thin. I have had a very long road to baby number two but as long as things progress normally I would be transferring (FET) in July and I look forward to connecting with others doing the same!


----------



## #babybrady

Hi Cycle Buddies! I start my first IUI, with Baseline appt on July 5th. My DH and I have done all our pre-work up appts, we had to see a Genetic Counselor, a Mental Health Counselor (Due to using a Donor for my husband) and several other appt.... But we are finally at our first Wait for AF!!!! I's so excited and cannot wait! So much waiting and we are not even to the TWW yet! lol I am so excited to be part of this group! Sending Baby Dust to ALL!


----------



## Melissa87

hey! Good luck! You must be so excited!! This a supportive forum I think it will be helpful to you! Its nice to see another North American too


----------



## Melissa87

Turns out I went a little crazy for nothing. i have to go back tomorrow! I have zero fluid and I have yet to complete my final estrogen surge so my lining will likely grow. so I honestly think its possible I could actually transfer this month! But either way I will follow along here too!


----------



## CamiB

Hi all, looking to do a FET which should be at the end of July. Had a fright yesterday as I started my period super early (day 1 and I’m booked in for my prostap injection to down regulate on Friday (which would have been cycle day 21). I called the clinic thinking they would reschedule it but luckily they said they can go ahead with a slightly different protocol - phew! It took nearly 4 years to conceive my daughter so hoping things will be smoother this time around.
Best of luck to everyone else cycling this month 😊


----------



## CamiB

Oops that should be eighteen - no idea why that emoji is there haha!


----------



## RoseLondon

Hi all, I am just waiting for af and am about to start my second cycle of ivf, this one will be a mild cycle. I had a first cycle with egg collection and transfer in May which didn’t so well, they tried me on high doses stims and I didn’t respond to them. They then stopped the meds and just collected the one egg I made, which did fertilise and was transferred but BFN. 
I am hoping that this time with a new protocol it might work slightly better.


----------



## #babybrady

Good Morning everyone... so with my clock ticking down to my baseline appt.... I swear my body is trying to kill me with Anxiety. I am do to leave for Florida in 4 days (Thursday) I was not due to start AF until Friday with my Baseline scheduled for Tuesday when we return.... So what happens, I start Cramping, go to the bathroom last night and pass a clot..... Today I am cramping a little again but still no AF.... I have to stat today or tomorrow to be able to get my baseline appt before I leave for Florida.... or it HAS TO WAIT until July 1st like it was suppose to! I swear the timing of this cycle is going to be the death of me. (And its my first official IUI cycle) GRRRRRR!!!! LOL sorry just wanted to vent. ✈


----------



## CamiB

RoseLondon said:


> Hi all, I am just waiting for af and am about to start my second cycle of ivf, this one will be a mild cycle. I had a first cycle with egg collection and transfer in May which didn’t so well, they tried me on high doses stims and I didn’t respond to them. They then stopped the meds and just collected the one egg I made, which did fertilise and was transferred but BFN.
> I am hoping that this time with a new protocol it might work slightly better.


Hi Rose, you may have done so already but if not I would def recommend reading “it starts with the egg”. I had my first cycle cancelled due to poor response to stims (just one follicle) and the second time I also had only one follicle. They attempted egg collection and got nothing, told me my best chance was donor eggs. After reading the book and making a lot of changes I ended up with 6 eggs that all became embryos so I definitely think it’s worth looking at. Hopefully this round will be successful for you and you won’t need it but if you need to cycle again it might help 😊


----------



## CamiB

#babybrady said:


> Good Morning everyone... so with my clock ticking down to my baseline appt.... I swear my body is trying to kill me with Anxiety. I am do to leave for Florida in 4 days (Thursday) I was not due to start AF until Friday with my Baseline scheduled for Tuesday when we return.... So what happens, I start Cramping, go to the bathroom last night and pass a clot..... Today I am cramping a little again but still no AF.... I have to stat today or tomorrow to be able to get my baseline appt before I leave for Florida.... or it HAS TO WAIT until July 1st like it was suppose to! I swear the timing of this cycle is going to be the death of me. (And its my first official IUI cycle) GRRRRRR!!!! LOL sorry just wanted to vent. ✈


Oh that sounds very stressful, keeping my fingers crossed it works out for you!


----------



## #babybrady

CamiB said:


> Oh that sounds very stressful, keeping my fingers crossed it works out for you!


Thank you! I'm just over it all right now... which I am very sure many others are too, just no one to talk to except for on here... lol


----------



## RoseLondon

Thanks @CamiB, yes am doing my best with the supplements etc. now just waiting for Af which for once is actually late, I assume it’s delayed because my last period was the withdrawal bleed after my failed cycle and so was unusually long. 
It’s always early or late isn’t it, never comes on the schedule we want it.


----------



## Ayian123

Hi Ladies! Hopping from the May/June cycle buddies to here as my fresh transfer got cancelled for a FET. Should be starting my FET cycle late July if anybody else is. 
I just did my first ever IVF cycle (big newbie) and had my EC last week. 12 eggs collected, 9 fertilised via ICSI, 4 frozen in total (1 day3/8 cell, 3 blastos - 3AA, 4BB and 4BB). 
Bummed about the delay (was meant to be PUPO right now) but also enjoying having a little break from all the drugs.


----------



## liz_1234

Hi all  So I'm about to do a FET with one of my leftover embryos from a few years ago - going to transfer this Saturday 2nd! So I'll prob be the earliest dates on this thread! 
We were lucky enough to get our 2yr old son after 4 full rounds of ICSI IVF in one year (really intense but worth it). Now hoping for a sibling. We're having a natural FET cycle, but I'm on loads of extra progesterone and blood thinners, did my first two injections last night! Proud of myself - I used to be an old hand at this, now feel a bit nervous and new. So I'm coming from a weird and I know privileged place - I have my son so it's obv different to last time (and I know it can be hard to hear of successes even as you're happy for people - I know that feeling very well!) - and I've got this weird mix of knowing how hard IVF is, knowing I can do it, knowing I'm in a much better place than last time, but also feeling a bit of I don't know maybe PTSD type feelings about it all! But I hope we can all get a bit of excitement and positive thinking in to the mix, whatever place we're coming from. Good luck to everyone xxx (PS - @RoseLondon, our first cycle was an absolute shocker, poor response and nurse said that's just how it is and won't really get better results - I did a load of the advice/supplements in the Starts With Egg book, changed clinics, different protocol, and the next 3 cycles all got much better responses - so fingers crossed for you x)


----------



## CamiB

Hi @Ayian123, I should be doing my transfer around the end of July too - we’ll that’s the plan but it will depend on when my period arrives so may end up running in to August.

Hi @liz_1234, sounds like you have a similar story to me! I totally get what you mean about the PTSD feelings, I was feeling okay til I went back to the clinic and then got so nervous as soon as I sat in the waiting room for our first consultation. Hope you transfer goes smoothly today!


----------



## liz_1234

Thanks @CamiB! Unfortunately we weren't able to get childcare so DH won't be with me for the transfer, which makes me sad but I have to remember it's for the best of reasons. 

Anyone else get quite extreme emotional reaction to progesterone? I'm on 3x pessaries and 1x injection and it's already made me a complete mess, pretty much had a panic attack last night, only other in my life was when on progesterone last time. Just surprised it's affected me so quickly, only started on weds.

@Ayian123 well done on your first EC! Great results! I understand the stress of unexpected delays, I hope you can enjoy the rest - success rates are slightly higher with a wait I think!


----------



## CamiB

@liz_1234 sorry to hear you had to go through your transfer alone, suspect we will probably be in the same position unless the transfer is in the morning as my daughter goes to nursery. Did everything go okay? Those pessary side effects sounds really horrible, I really hope you are feeling a bit better now!


----------



## adele_lk

I’m due to start maximum dose antagonist ivf when my next period starts - which will hopefully be next week! My amh is extremely low at 0.2 so I am not holding out and preparing myself for one round followed by a swift decision to move to donor egg. I turned 39 a few weeks ago so age is not on my side now.


----------



## RoseLondon

Yes @liz_1234 I had so many reactions to the progesterone on my first cycle, they changed every couple days, presumably as my progesterones levels increased. At the time I was really hoping it was pregnancy symptoms but sadly no. 
I am still waiting for af, which is _really_ late now, I am on cd 39. I had a period when I stopped the progesterone after my ivf cycle but this will be my first natural period since. 
I have been told it can sometimes be a bit delayed but as I normally have a short (25 day) cycle, this is really delayed for me. Sadly nothing I can really do except keep waiting. fingers crossed, it really should be any day now. 
@adele_lk sound similar to me, I wanted to give myself a couple of chances. I tried using max stims on my first round. Sadly it didn’t work for me, but everyone reacts differently and unfortunately you can’t know how you will react till you try it.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi everyone . I’m joining this group from last months cycle buddies . Hi rose , hi ayian. 💕

Ayian, you will def be before me now as my lining has shrunk to nothing !

I am doing completely natural ivf cycles after this one .

I am on my third round in a row with last months cancelled. I would try another medicated however in my head I signed up for three months and now I’m in my third month I’ve still only had one ec go already and as I’ve paid upfront I have another two ec to go. I can’t take doing the medication again as that would be month four and five in a row of medication non stop .

Think I’ve reached my end point with medicated cycles . They say you know when you’ve reached your limit .

I’ve been comfort eating and not exercising and tired out. I did get covid too so I still feel Fatigued from that so my tiredness is a mixture of things I think.

Anyway from today I am promising myself no more research and to start healthy eating and exercise to try and snap me out of this funk I’m in. I’ve just gone to work and sat on the sofa mostly, getting more and more introverted but I’m tired and too tired to socialise. Mind you it was a 5 hour round trip for the scan yesterday plus the bad news so no wonder I get tired.

Anyway today is a fresh start. Two more days of gonal f and that’s me. Going to have some natural yoghurt for breakfast and not a sausage sandwich. Then walk and I’m going to leave my phone at home so I can try and detach .

Wishing everyone the very best of luck


----------



## PDream1980

adele_lk said:


> I’m due to start maximum dose antagonist ivf when my next period starts - which will hopefully be next week! My amh is extremely low at 0.2 so I am not holding out and preparing myself for one round followed by a swift decision to move to donor egg. I turned 39 a few weeks ago so age is not on my side now.


Hi . I think going through own egg ivf with the view that you will Move to donor egg can make it easier to go through . Wishing you luck with this cycle as you never know ! Sometimes is genuinely think it’s down to luck


----------



## adele_lk

PDream1980 said:


> Hi . I think going through own egg ivf with the view that you will Move to donor egg can make it easier to go through . Wishing you luck with this cycle as you never know ! Sometimes is genuinely think it’s down to luck





PDream1980 said:


> Hi . I think going through own egg ivf with the view that you will Move to donor egg can make it easier to go through . Wishing you luck with this cycle as you never know ! Sometimes is genuinely think it’s down to luck


Yes exactly - I’m half mentally prepared. And the success rate is significantly higher I’m led to believe. The baby will still be mine regardless


----------



## liz_1234

Thanks for the good wishes. The transfer went really well in the end - since it was quiet they let my partner and son read books in the foyer, then called my partner in for the important moment while thr receptionist looked after my son! Really like my clinic. 
@CamiB I hope you manage to get childcare for yours, when it comes, and thanks for the support. 
@adele_lk sounds like you're going into it with a good mindset, good luck - you just never know with ivf x
@RoseLondon argh I know how frustrating it is to be waiting for af! Hope she's here now/soon. My last cycle waiting for this fet was 11 days late 
@PDream1980 hope you're feeling ok, it's so rough this whole journey, be kind to yourself x 

Afm the wait has been up and down, but doing ok. My otd is weds but I was going to test tomorrow, which will be 10dp 5dt in a natural fet... do you think it'll be accurate then?? Don't know if I'll trust it either way, but logically it'll probably be accurate right? Thanks for any advice! X


----------



## #babybrady

Just had my monitoring appointment. I have 4 follicles, 23mm, 18mm, 21mm, and 19mm. I do my Trigger shot tonight and IUI is scheduled for Tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! First ever IUI, excited, nervous and freaking out a bit! LOL Baby dust to all!


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all 

My cycle has been cancelled . Next month will be round 4 ! 

My friend today said a woman is a like a tea bag , you don’t know how strong she is until she gets in hot water . I would describe this whole IVf as hot water .

I am Going to try and get my lining in shape and then have the transfer done of my little lone frozen embryo. I think I then may move to donor eggs but after a little rest . 

On top of it I had severe toothache last night and I only got two hours sleep . It was so painful so to get in quick I had to see a private dentist and so sitting here with a tooth out and a temporary filling and swollen face and look like I’ve had my lips done they are that puffy . I’m enjoying all this spending on private treatment ! If it’s not getting prodded down there it’s now my mouth . I fully expect another orrafice (how do you spell that ) requiring treatment that I can pay loads of cash for. 

Oh also had to get an emergency lock smith out as my lock broke so couldn’t get out the front door . I love a good emergency lock smith bill . 

All in a day of my life !

How are you @RoseLondon . Is there any sign of AF ? I have a sneaky feeling you’re missing a period which can happen. 

@EMz , hope you’re ticking on nicely and your little teeny one doing well . 

@Mercury I hope you’re doing okay ? 

Keep smiling all x


----------



## PDream1980

#babybrady said:


> Just had my monitoring appointment. I have 4 follicles, 23mm, 18mm, 21mm, and 19mm. I do my Trigger shot tonight and IUI is scheduled for Tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! First ever IUI, excited, nervous and freaking out a bit! LOL Baby dust to all!


Hi that’s great results for an IUI . What medication did you take ?


----------



## PDream1980

adele_lk said:


> Yes exactly - I’m half mentally prepared. And the success rate is significantly higher I’m led to believe. The baby will still be mine regardless


S/he sure will be your baby . I have read we do pass on some of our dna in growing the baby too. A teeny teeny little cell/egg jusy contains a spec of information . The rest is up to us 💕


----------



## #babybrady

PDream1980 said:


> Hi that’s great results for an IUI . What medication did you take ?


I took 100mg Clomid for 5 days, last dose was on Saturday, I trigger tonight with ovrdril.


----------



## PDream1980

That’s super results . What day did you start clomid ?


----------



## #babybrady

I started it on Tuesday, CD5


----------



## IzzyQ

Hello! I’m having an FET on Thursday and thought I’d jump on here. It seems a quiet thread so far! I’m very lucky to have 2 children who keep me too busy to spend much time posting 🙄😆 I‘m 46 and this will be my 4th FET. My son was conceived naturally, then unexplained fertility (Except for slow swimmers on DH’s side). The first three FETs resulted in my beautiful DD who is now 4 years old. I’ve been trying to remember all the little pre-FET hints and tricks from last time…acupuncture, organic beef bone broth, but conversely no red meat, keep your feet warm, a gentle walk after the FET, no nail varnish, no makeup or deodorant in the FET (does this extend to Touche Eclat do you think?!), I can’t survive without my face moisturiser though! Are there any I’ve forgotten? V excited/ nervous for Thursday!


----------



## RoseLondon

Hi all, I have been quiet because I am STILL waiting for af, it’s been 45 days now, longest cycle I have ever had.
I have a nurse consult tmr, and will see what the clinic says. I know I could take something to induce a period but as I am meant to be doing a mild cycle this time am not sure adding more meds now is the right thing to do. As hard as it is I think I might just have to keep waiting. 
@PDream1980 so sorry to hear this cycle had to be cancelled as well as everything else going on. It’s sounds good you are focusing on being healthy and doing what’s right for your body. 
@#babybrady good luck for tomorrow,very exciting
@IzzyQ good luck for Thursday, is this a frosty from the last round that you got your daughter? this is only going to be my second cycle of ivf but the main things I understand were no fragranced products for the EC/ET so no perfume, deodorant, scented shampoo, make up, nail polish etc on the day. Then whether it’s a myth or not who knows but I have been having 1 Brazil nut per day for the selenium, and after my ET I had a fresh pineapple and ate a slice a day core and all till it was gone. 
I have started acupuncture, I guess till af finally comes and I can finally start round 2, I can’t know if its helped or not. But I quite like going and so I figure I might as well give it a go.


----------



## #babybrady

#babybrady said:


> Just had my monitoring appointment. I have 4 follicles, 23mm, 18mm, 21mm, and 19mm. I do my Trigger shot tonight and IUI is scheduled for Tomorrow afternoon!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! First ever IUI, excited, nervous and freaking out a bit! LOL Baby dust to all!


Well a little change in schedule.... Trigger tonight, IUI Thursday morning at 8am!


----------



## RoseLondon

So I went to the clinic for a scan, not only is my lining very thick now (>11mm) but also I have three cysts on my right ovary which they said are corpus luteum cysts. So I have no idea what my body is doing but that seems to suggest I ovulated three eggs this month? Yet I only had 1 egg collected in my last cycle. 
Anyway they want me to take Provera for 5 days to induce a bleed. Which isn’t ideal but I need something to get things started. Fingers crossed that means in about a week I can go in for my baseline scan and finally start #2.


----------



## #babybrady

So I had to do my first ever trigger shot last night... I work in the medical field and give injections all over the body all day everyday like its a normal thing to do.... WHY DID IT TAKE ME 5 MINS TO ACTUALLY DO IT TO MYSELF?!?!?!!? LOL - It is not like I have never given myself a shot before, but something about last nights injection, I was just so nervous about giving it... lol My husband was laughing at me "You give shots everyday, what is going on?" I couldn't figured it out! lol I finally did it! But wow! LOL That was a funny experience

💉💉💉💉


----------



## #babybrady

Well IUI was completed this morning. I didn't realize the pressure during... and the Cramping afterwards. but HEY it is done! Sperm count for yoday was 12.8 million! They said that was great! So Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Mercury363

PDream1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My cycle has been cancelled . Next month will be round 4 !
> 
> My friend today said a woman is a like a tea bag , you don’t know how strong she is until she gets in hot water . I would describe this whole IVf as hot water .
> 
> I am Going to try and get my lining in shape and then have the transfer done of my little lone frozen embryo. I think I then may move to donor eggs but after a little rest .
> 
> On top of it I had severe toothache last night and I only got two hours sleep . It was so painful so to get in quick I had to see a private dentist and so sitting here with a tooth out and a temporary filling and swollen face and look like I’ve had my lips done they are that puffy . I’m enjoying all this spending on private treatment ! If it’s not getting prodded down there it’s now my mouth . I fully expect another orrafice (how do you spell that ) requiring treatment that I can pay loads of cash for.
> 
> Oh also had to get an emergency lock smith out as my lock broke so couldn’t get out the front door . I love a good emergency lock smith bill .
> 
> All in a day of my life !
> 
> How are you @RoseLondon . Is there any sign of AF ? I have a sneaky feeling you’re missing a period which can happen.
> 
> @EMz , hope you’re ticking on nicely and your little teeny one doing well .
> 
> @Mercury I hope you’re doing okay ?
> 
> Keep smiling all x


I'm sorry I totally missed this! I am doing really well. 
I've been reading through the posts on this thread tonight and just thinking how lucky we are to have each other on here. 
No one else knows what is happening with me at the minute, my best girl friend hasn't been told yet and yet you all know or at least those from last months cycle thread do. It's a strange feeling to share these experiences with those who started out as strangers. 
This forum has been a blessing over the last few months for me both in happy and sad circumstances so just wanted to say thanks very much to you all. The support and knowledge has been really great and I count myself lucky to have found this one as some of the others have been so quiet! 
I'll definitely keep up with all the posts! Good luck everyone!


----------



## PDream1980

Mercury363 said:


> I'm sorry I totally missed this! I am doing really well.
> I've been reading through the posts on this thread tonight and just thinking how lucky we are to have each other on here.
> No one else knows what is happening with me at the minute, my best girl friend hasn't been told yet and yet you all know or at least those from last months cycle thread do. It's a strange feeling to share these experiences with those who started out as strangers.
> This forum has been a blessing over the last few months for me both in happy and sad circumstances so just wanted to say thanks very much to you all. The support and knowledge has been really great and I count myself lucky to have found this one as some of the others have been so quiet!
> I'll definitely keep up with all the posts! Good luck everyone!


I’m the same mercury . I have only told one best friend. The other I haven’t as she couldn’t have a child so i didn’t in any way want to cause her any pain or trigger her . Only also told my sister recently as I felt bad lying . She was completely supportive even though she couldn’t have kids due to mfi and they chose not to go down donor sperm .

it’s a very personal thing to go through and so glad we have each other here who know exactly what we go through


----------



## PDream1980

Can I ask thoughts on donor eggs . My thoughts are that the beautifully kind lady who offered her eggs was always going to offer her eggs and those eggs would become a child , therefore that child was always going to
Exist . If I didn’t take the donor egg then another lady would and that lady would be the mum . Therefore the child was always meant to be . Is it then god that decides whose body that child is then created in as they are all
Blessings. I am just planning my next steps and clarifying my thoughts . In essence that child was always meant to be x


----------



## PDream1980

RoseLondon said:


> So I went to the clinic for a scan, not only is my lining very thick now (>11mm) but also I have three cysts on my right ovary which they said are corpus luteum cysts. So I have no idea what my body is doing but that seems to suggest I ovulated three eggs this month? Yet I only had 1 egg collected in my last cycle.
> Anyway they want me to take Provera for 5 days to induce a bleed. Which isn’t ideal but I need something to get things started. Fingers crossed that means in about a week I can go in for my baseline scan and finally start #2.


Hi rose . Has your AF arrived yet ? Are you applying to the Guinness book of records for the longest wait for af during ivf


----------



## RoseLondon

So yes, @PDream1980 as I am now on cycle day 51 it is rather a record. I took my 5 days of Provera and fingers crossed af should arrive in the next 2 days. I kind of wish I hadn’t waited quite so long before getting something, but I really wanted to just wait and have a natural period so I could start my next cycle as normally as possible. Instead I wasted basically another month and had to get medicated anyway. still that’s where we are now, and just fingers crossed af comes, and the cysts are gone by the time of my baseline scan. 
how about you, must be nearly through another cycle I guess?


----------



## RoseLondon

Sorry, I know your last collection was cancelled. What I meant to say was you must be at the end of another cycle. Have you made up your mind what to do next month, are you definitely going to transfer your frostie, or are you going to try again for another collection?


----------



## PDream1980

Yes so AF is due today but zero sign of it .
I still can’t decide whether to have a transfer . I think the little 3 day emby in storage gives me a bit of hope . I’ve paid for 2 more egg collections so really should see it through . I have been on antibiotics so worried that may have affected things so thinking get them out my system before transfer . Plus my lining has to be good . I will have an egg collection done and then the decision is if I transfer that frostie or transfer the fresh one if it’s any good or both ! Eeeeek


----------



## Melissa87

Hi Everybody! I am joining because I am optimistic! My last transfer failed . I had a sonohystogram last week, and they found some foamy tissue in the uterus. It has been there since my c-section repair surgery and always returns after hysteroscopy the doctor said it likely wouldn't make a difference. however, they are waiting for the radiologist's report. 

As long as they don't remove it, I will have my period around August 10th and transfer around the 28th.


----------



## tinymouse

Hi ladies, I am just joining this thread. I am currently going through my first frozen transfer as the fresh transfer failed. It is 8dpt 6dt and I haven't tested yet. Since around 3dpt I had many symptoms like sore breasts, light cramps, light spotting, fatigue, lower back pain and so on. Since this morning I don't feel the symptoms anymore, especially the breast tenderness. I am afraid to test because it feels like all the good signs were there and now something happened and they are gone. Has anyone else been through the same thing and still got a positive result? I know I shouldn't be too focused on symptoms, but it is just hard. With my failed transfer I had no symptoms and now I am worried it will be the same outcome again.


----------



## Melissa87

@tinymouse symptoms come and go I did have this last time where I was so sure I was pregnant until like,e 3 hours before my blood test. But I have friends who were sure they weren't pregnant and got a positive result. So keep hoping and test when they tell you to because my point is you can't know.


----------



## Positive20

@tinymouse try not to look too much into it. @Melissa87 is right.
I had a failed transfer and felt like I had every symptom on test day. Second attempt, I felt I had little or no symptoms, then got to test day and had a positive test. It did end in a miscarriage at 6 weeks but I didn’t have the symptoms I expected from that pregnancy xx I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

Hi, 
I hope its okay to join. Hoping to start a FET next week if everything behaves. Was part of this community when I had ICSI for my daughter 4 years ago and relieved some really good advice (as well as keeping me together). We started trying for number 2 the march that covid hit. So the clinic shut and we were cancelled. Since then I've had a cancelled cycle due to testing positive for covid waiting for transfer and subsequently two losses and a new autoimmune dx . So we are now at a new clinic under someone who has an interest in immunology. I have high NK cells and something else so going to try steroids which terrifies me slightly, but hopefully this is the time. X


----------



## Melissa87

I am in for an August transfer ! M’y sonohystogram was clear so I’m excited.


----------



## #babybrady

Good Afternoon everyone! I am on 6DPIUI and 8DPT - My line has finally disappeared.... now the dreaded waiting for it to reappear (Fingers crossed).... few questions/comments

How long did it take before you started seeing positives after IUI (I know everyone is different, just curious)
Progesterone suppositories. How horrible! I cannot stand them... I have to do twice a day, once in the morning and at night..... The one at night is not to bad since I am just going to bed.... but the one in the morning is god awful I hate going through the first few hours after it, I just feel dirty... Any suggestion on something I can do about that... I have been wearing a panty liner, but still just not good feeling...
What are you all taking for pain right now, I know that acetaminophen was are normal go to, but right now there is a massive debate that it could cause autism if taken during pregnancy... So now I don't know what to take for my normal pains...
Thank you all for your time! Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Melissa87

So my clinic def says that tylonal is okay @#babybrady 


BridgetJones_uk said:


> Hi,
> I hope its okay to join. Hoping to start a FET next week if everything behaves. Was part of this community when I had ICSI for my daughter 4 years ago and relieved some really good advice (as well as keeping me together). We started trying for number 2 the march that covid hit. So the clinic shut and we were cancelled. Since then I've had a cancelled cycle due to testing positive for covid waiting for transfer and subsequently two losses and a new autoimmune dx . So we are now at a new clinic under someone who has an interest in immunology. I have high NK cells and something else so going to try steroids which terrifies me slightly, but hopefully this is the time. X


I am in a really similar situation. I had a surgery after my daughter to fix my c section, then went through a similar amount of failed, cancelled transfers and a loss. I also just got diagnosed with an autoimmune and am trying some steroids and interplidis


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@#babybrady
My clinic has alway asked for the progesterone to be rectal. It is less messy and the thought is worse than doing it.
@Melissa87 that is good news. Is intralipid common where you are? Not all clinics offer it here. My results showed a reaction to steriods and IVIG.
My period was early so I'm going to my new clinic to be scanned tomorrow. Hopefully it will be okay and I can pick up my meds too.
I feel really conflicted about the steriods I take them when my autoimmune condition flares no problem and I'm now on monoclonal antibodies anyway, but I just feel a bit odd taking them for this. I think I'm worried if I get sick and spending less time with my daughter, as I need to work and cant isolate. Last time I got covid I was hospitalised hence my apprehension.


----------



## Melissa87

@BridgetJones_uk yes intraplid is common for high NK cells. I just got diagnosed. I am nervous to take steroids as well. I am sorry your COVID was terrible, that really sucks. I am lucky that I work remotely but still its hard not to worry about getting sick


----------



## IzzyQ

Hi everyone
Sorry for the silence recently, the day after my embryo transfer on 14 July, my husband and I had to drive home from the UK to the south of France with our 2 children and then the day after we arrived home two friends arrived to visit so it’s been a pretty busy week!

RoseLondon - has your AF arrived yet? If you had Covid recently that can knock your period back by several weeks. I had Covid last month and it pushed back my usually clockwork 28 day cycle by three days.

My transfer (at Care London) went well. The embryo had fully hatched and I could see it swirling away when they showed us the little video before the transfer. Such a crazy experience, an FET. My biggest fear was that the embryo wouldn’t make the thawing process but it did so that’s great. Ever since I’ve had an achy uterus been feeling really tired etc. but the frustrating thing is these are both pregnancy symptoms and side effects from all the progesterone so who knows what’s going on! I’m still testing negative on the HPT‘s and we’re on day7p5dFET but with my DD I only received my positive pregnancy test on day11p5dFET so I’m still holding out. I am going a bit mad though! I test all the time, it makes me feel better than waiting until day 10, the official test day!

In the meantime I’ve been hedging my bets and looking into another egg collection or donor eggs, in the Uk, France or abroad. My AMH level is decent (thank you polycystic ovaries!) but my eggs are still the same age as me which is 46 and my consultant has advised me that my chances are incredibly slim of having a successful pregnancy now with my own eggs, though it is tempting to try. This FET is the final embryo of our four that were created five years ago. A donor egg would give us more of much more of a chance but when you already have two beautiful children who are entirely yours and your husbands it’s a strange thing to contemplate.

Anyway ladies I’m going to try and be more active on here over the next few days. Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your pregnancy process!

Tinymouse, I’m picking up on your earlier comments - I had my BFP on day 11 after 5dFET so hang on in there. I was convinced I wasn’t pregnant, didn’t feel it. The cycle before I felt soooo pregnant and I miscarried, so you honestly can’t trust what you feel like!

BradyBrady, the suppositories suck but you just have to do them. I find if I take them rectally they upset my tummy, if I take them vaginally I eventually get sore, so I swap around.

Can someone tell me how to get your usernames to highlight? Can’t remember how to do it!


----------



## IzzyQ

PS I’m on high dose steroids too, 25mg/day. Take them as early as possible in the morning or you won’t sleep! You do feel a bit like the Duracell bunny but the progesterone helps make you sleepy. Adding the steroids was what worked for me, I added them for my 3rd FET which resulted in my DD so I think they’re brilliant! Just be very careful to not expose yourself to Covid or other infections, mask up etc. I’m asking friends and family to Covid test before I’ll see them, everyone understands.


----------



## RoseLondon

So, STILL no sign of AF here. Now on CD55! The clinic had me do a pregnancy test (-ve obvs) and then gave me a dose of 5 days Provera to induce my period. They told me the bleed should come 3-7 days later, am currently at day 4 and still no sign.
I am freaking out a bit, but am at least reassured that when they scanned me they saw some corpus luteum cysts so it seems like I might have ovulated twice but somehow not had a bleed last month. 
as far as I know I still have never had covid, so I can’t it blame on that. 
as someone who always suffered painful periods its off to actively want it to come, but all it’s doing is adding more delay which I didn’t want.
@IzzyQ the way to get names to highlight is you have to use the @ symbol before you start their name, then it picks it up. 
@#babybrady for the pessaries, last time I alternated so put the morning one rectally and the evening one vaginally. That way suited me better and stopped too much irritation.


----------



## IzzyQ

@RoseLondon that’s crazy, 55 days! I used to have cycles like that in my 20s, I think my longest was 65 days, but it settled as I got older. The slightest thing would set my cycle back, and awful periods my whole life too. Could they see if you have a lining to shed? Do you have polycystic ovaries or have you ever been checked for endometriosis? Fingers crossed for you for the next few days, it must be very frustrating for you!


----------



## RoseLondon

I don’t have PCOS and have never skipped a period like this before, I think it’s some kind of delayed reaction from the stims on my last cycle. 
they did a scan before they gave me the Provera and my lining was 11mm so definitely something there to shed, if it would only get on and do it now!


----------



## PDream1980

I’m late too rose Only two days as it stands . There’s a little bit of me that thinks maybe I conceived naturally but it’s pretty much zero percent chance . Hence not done a test . There’s always the miracle baby stories but this really would be a miracle . Strange how your mind holds out a bit of hope when you know it’s virtually impossible


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@RoseLondon hopefully happens soon fingers crossed. My first fresh cycle I was late by weeks it was so frustrating. I ended up downregulating for ages.
@IzzyQ. Good luck with the cycle. Thanks for the advice. I'm due my usual monoclonals next week and they make me buzzy so that and pred together is going to be a nightmare! Kinda want the pred though as I should be on cyclosporin, but they are delaying starting it as if (and a big If) I can get pregnant my autoimmune rubbish should go into remission...(for 9 months of relief...) 
Currently covid testing and mask wearing. I have to get the train to the clinic so trying to be uber cautious
Scanned today and all good to go. So fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## tmtijerina87

Hi everyone! I am currently in the middle of my TWW for my 1st IUI cycle. I had IUI on Monday. My wife and I are excited but very nervous for results. Just thought I would pop in and say hello!


----------



## sully86

Hi,

The wait is almost over for you. Best of luck when you test. The waiting always seems so long.


----------



## IzzyQ

I’ve been in bed feeling rotten after crashing at 9pm last night, ugh the IVF drugs are not agreeing with me this time. I feel so shakey and weird, as if I have low blood sugar but eating doesn’t seem to help, on top of the usual FET uterus cramps which were quite bad last night, nothing seems to help. I’m on 8mg estradiol pills, estradot patches, progesterone pessaries, Lubion, Clexane and 25mg Prednisolone, who knows what’s making me feel so rubbish!

Anyway this morning, d9p5dfet, I tore myself out of bed to go for an HCG blood test after having had BFNs from the HPTs. The result was 2.3, which technically is a negative but last time I did IVF I had almost exactly the same result on day 9. My doc told me to retest in 3 days time, I was desperate to come off the drugs but hung on in there. Day 12 my HCG was 222! That bundle of cells is now my gorgeous little girl, so miracles do happen (or at least medically assisted ones in my case). I’m going to have to hold on for dear life until Tuesday and just hope I start feeling better soon. My God the end of the 2ww is bloody hard. 😢 but if it doesn’t work out at least I can come off the drugs and have a G&T!


----------



## IzzyQ

While I’m on here…is anyone on this thread using donor eggs? I’d like to know more about it


----------



## Melissa87

That is an amazing story! About your daughter and I am definitely glad you shared! I had a lower beta last year that ended in a loss and I’m glad it’s not always that way! Good luck with your next blood draw!



IzzyQ said:


> I’ve been in bed feeling rotten after crashing at 9pm last night, ugh the IVF drugs are not agreeing with me this time. I feel so shakey and weird, as if I have low blood sugar but eating doesn’t seem to help, on top of the usual FET uterus cramps which were quite bad last night, nothing seems to help. I’m on 8mg estradiol pills, estradot patches, progesterone pessaries, Lubion, Clexane and 25mg Prednisolone, who knows what’s making me feel so rubbish!
> 
> Anyway this morning, d9p5dfet, I tore myself out of bed to go for an HCG blood test after having had BFNs from the HPTs. The result was 2.3, which technically is a negative but last time I did IVF I had almost exactly the same result on day 9. My doc told me to retest in 3 days time, I was desperate to come off the drugs but hung on in there. Day 12 my HCG was 222! That bundle of cells is now my gorgeous little girl, so miracles do happen (or at least medically assisted ones in my case). I’m going to have to hold on for dear life until Tuesday and just hope I start feeling better soon. My God the end of the 2ww is bloody hard. 😢 but if it doesn’t work out at least I can come off the drugs and have a G&T!


----------



## PDream1980

IzzyQ said:


> While I’m on here…is anyone on this thread using donor eggs? I’d like to know more about it


Im Considering donor as I’m preparing that mine won’t be any good . What’s making you think of donor egg ?


----------



## Melissa87

@IzzyQ its on the back of my mind as well


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @IzzyQ its on the back of my mind as well


What’s your thoughts melissa ?


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 my thoughts are somewhat financially based. Ivf costs about 20k in Canada with pgt testing at my clinic 

in our last 3 cycles I only produced 4 definetly normal embryos. 2 remain and 2 more are possibly normal. I probably could get pregnant again with my eggs but I have no idea how much I’d spend and how long it would take . My daughter is almost 3 giving her a sibling asap is more important then my biology even though I don’t need donor eggs per day. Just as an aside I think I would have been a lot more reluctant if I hadn’t had one biological child


----------



## PDream1980

Why do You think you would be more reluctant if you didn’t have your own biological child ? X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 I don’t know I guess I just feel like I have a biological child so it’s less important to have another one and more just to expand my family.


----------



## PDream1980

Yes I see what you mean , so you know what it’s like to have a biological
Child . I read on here somewhere that someone had oe child then de child and she felt exactly the same about them .


----------



## Melissa87

I think it’s common I don’t know I mean ideally my tranfer works and it’s fine but by thinking about DE makes me feel more secure in a way if that makes any sense


----------



## PDream1980

Me too , like at some point we will get what we want even if it’s using the de option that makes it a reality .


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 yes definitely. Where would you do DE? In Europe if you had too


----------



## PDream1980

Well I had a good experience with serum in Athens . As de is a lot easier than cycling myself then I wouldn’t mind the travel . It was the travel that made me
Choose the uk but for de I would def go overseas . Seem to hear a lot of good reports for Spanish clinics and Czech .


----------



## IzzyQ

We have 2 children from our own eggs and sperm…if Covid (lockdowns, travel restrictions etc) hadn’t got in the way I’d have done another egg collection a couple of years ago. I’m kicking myself for not pushing to do it, but with home schooling and the worry, and the thought of cycles being cancelled due to Covid, I just couldn’t face it. It’s already been a 9 month road to get to this transfer, including several long rounds of antibiotics to clear a silent infection in my uterus and then an operation to fix adhesions, My clock is definitely ticking…I’m 46, so I’m wondering do I risk wasting more months seeing if my own eggs are still viable? We’re probably talking a minimum of 4 months before a transfer with new embies if we get some from the first EC, and my doc’s opinion is that while I might get pregnant the chances of having a birth from one of those 46 year old eggs are tiny. But I’ve always wanted three kids! And so I’m now seriously considering DEs which in theory should be a sure thing…I figure that half the DNA will still be my husband’s, they’ll still look like him and probably our other children. I’m just not sure I want my child to have the option to meet the donor when they turn 18, which I believe is the case in the UK but I’m not sure about anywhere else. And also how would I feel? Would I always be comparing them, wondering where a particular trait comes from? Does it matter if we get that third, very much wanted, child? 

Melissa, I agree, I think it’s reassuring to know there are options, it doesn’t have to be the end of the road if your own embryos don’t stick. Also if we’d had no luck with child no 2 we would definitely have gone down the donor route for a sibling.


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 yes me to. Whole doing OE ivf I’m staying in Canada. DE is definitely different with less travel it’s more realistic to go abroad and I think cheaper too


----------



## PDream1980

I think you will be fine with your own egg since you already have a daughter but i thinks it’s a great back up
Plan to extend your family if it comes to it . My only debate is how long I try with my own eggs . I think every woman is different so it’s hard to judge . I think I will get to the point I just haven’t got any time left to keep messing about and just go for de . I like the idea of European donation rather than uk donors as a lot tend to be egg shares and I like the idea of an kind altruistic lady donating and the qualities she may genetically pass on of being very kind


----------



## IzzyQ

There’s always Altrui in the UK who only have altruistic donors. Travelling for treatment is stressful, I’ve been travelling abroad for my treatment (abroad is the Uk in my case) and with Covid, flight cancellations, cost of hotels and travel etc it’s been a lot to deal with a pretty exhausting. Altrui might be worth looking at? I hade no idea about comparable costs, other than it’s more expensive than Athens/Spain/Prague.


----------



## PDream1980

Are you doing de Izzy ?

in the uk it’s not anonymous and I flit between whether it’s best to be anonymous or not. Why in ivf is everything really hard serious decisions! I’m exhausted


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 that makes a lot of sense. Yeah I know when it’s hard to know when to get a donor


----------



## Suzyfloozy77

IzzyQ said:


> While I’m on here…is anyone on this thread using donor eggs? I’d like to know more about it


Hi Izzy, I'm soon to get my donor eggs thawed and transferred on 1/8 ... I have to say it's easier than using your own eggs!


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck. Where are you going for that? Are you then fertilising them once thawed and having just one put back in?


----------



## #babybrady

Currently 11dpiui and 13 dpt…. I am not even getting the slightest line at all…. I’m due to start AF in a few days…. I am not having as many symptoms anymore I feel like I am out this round….. what is the latest you al found your BFP or has anyone ever had all negative at home test but then the beta come up with a positive? I’m due for my beta test on Thursday….


----------



## IzzyQ

I had my positive beta (blood test) on day 12 after a day5-embryo transfer, so if it had been an IUI technically that could have been day 17. My HPTs were all negative. I would hang on and do a blood test on day 14 and then day 16 before giving up completely…though I guess if you’re not on fertility drugs there’s no need for a blood test as your period will come (ie there are no drugs to stop taking to induce your period). In your age range it can take 5 to 10 IUIs for it to work, so stay strong! IUIs are much preferable to IVF, at 33 I would try as many as you can before moving to IVF. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IzzyQ

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 that makes a lot of sense. Yeah I know when it’s hard to know when to get a donor





PDream1980 said:


> Are you doing de Izzy ?
> 
> in the uk it’s not anonymous and I flit between whether it’s best to be anonymous or not. Why in ivf is everything really hard serious decisions! I’m exhausted


 So many decisions! And they all feel very serious. And no one understands unless they’ve been through it! My non-IVF friends were dismissive, because they didn’t understand rather than because they were intentionally horrid, so I just don’t talk to anyone about it anymore, except on FF! 
I think I’d rather an anonymous DE, imagine if you’re teen is fighting with you and storms off to find her ‘real
mother’! I would probably have done this, I was an awful teen.


----------



## IzzyQ

Ps not DE yet but seriously considering it


----------



## IzzyQ

#babybrady said:


> Currently 11dpiui and 13 dpt…. I am not even getting the slightest line at all…. I’m due to start AF in a few days…. I am not having as many symptoms anymore I feel like I am out this round….. what is the latest you al found your BFP or has anyone ever had all negative at home test but then the beta come up with a positive? I’m due for my beta test on Thursday….


sorry @BradyBrady are you IUI or embryo transfer? Just reread your message and you say both piui and pt, my apologies if I misinterpreted!


----------



## Melissa87

Its one of the reasons if I do DE I want to got to Europe. There's way less of a chance my child would run into a half sibling or bio mom. I was terrible too I probably would have done that as well.



IzzyQ said:


> So many decisions! And they all feel very serious. And no one understands unless they’ve been through it! My non-IVF friends were dismissive, because they didn’t understand rather than because they were intentionally horrid, so I just don’t talk to anyone about it anymore, except on FF!
> I think I’d rather an anonymous DE, imagine if you’re teen is fighting with you and storms off to find her ‘real
> mother’! I would probably have done this, I was an awful teen.


----------



## #babybrady

IzzyQ said:


> sorry @BradyBrady are you IUI or embryo transfer? Just reread your message and you say both piui and pt, my apologies if I misinterpreted!


IUI DPT (Days past trigger for me) sorry


----------



## PDream1980

Hi @RoseLondon …. Have you had af yet ?
Im Currently on day 34 waiting for af, which i am Usually 27/28 days .

have u got your new protocol yet ?

im going completely natural and good news the clinic I am Using is now doing egg collections nearer to where I live. Which makes me Tempted to do a few more rounds trying to use my own eggs due to the convenience . I am Struggling mentally moving to de but I am mentally preparing for it . I just can not in any way imagine my life without kids in it . Ideally I want two .
Hope you’re doing okay ?


----------



## Ayian123

Hi Ladies!
I finally got my period a few days ago so now on track for my first FET. Annoyingly, my first scan landed right in the middle of my holiday in France so having to fly back for it as the clinic wouldn't budge and i didn't want to delay another month. 
@PDream1980 any signs your AF is around the corner?


----------



## Positive20

@Ayian123 my goodness! Can’t believe how strict they were not budging! So frustrating but will be worth making the sacrifice! Xx


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I finally got my period a few days ago so now on track for my first FET. Annoyingly, my first scan landed right in the middle of my holiday in France so having to fly back for it as the clinic wouldn't budge and i didn't want to delay another month.
> @PDream1980 any signs your AF is around the corner?


No signs yet of af @Ayian123 ! I think I’m on day 34 . Not a peep of it . If my lining is good I will be going for a transfer one way or another as I have a frostie so you will be a bit before me .
Are you excited ? 😄


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@Ayian123 good luck hope goes well! I was cross I had to be scanned during my holiday to Devon! 
@izzywe always wanted 3 and were advised to cycle again before our FETs if 3 was the dream but covid had other ideas and now I just really want a sibling. We transfered these embryos to our new clinic and i worry that it was the wrong choice (as in transporting them would have damaged them - really good courier company so its just my anxiety playing up). If these don't work out then I think we are done. I may try another cycle at our new clinic, but it would take a lot of soul searching as I'll be 40 then and had moderate OHSS during our previous cycle. OH isn't keen on using DE so it wont be something for us, but i know people with one biological child and one from an egg donor and it was definitely the right decision for their familiy.

I start the pred tomorrow, which I am really worried about and along with having my monthly monoclonal infusion. I think I just really dislike taking drugs!


----------



## IzzyQ

BridgetJones_uk said:


> @Ayian123 good luck hope goes well! I was cross I had to be scanned during my holiday to Devon!
> @izzywe always wanted 3 and were advised to cycle again before our FETs if 3 was the dream but covid had other ideas and now I just really want a sibling. We transfered these embryos to our new clinic and i worry that it was the wrong choice (as in transporting them would have damaged them - really good courier company so its just my anxiety playing up). If these don't work out then I think we are done. I may try another cycle at our new clinic, but it would take a lot of soul searching as I'll be 40 then and had moderate OHSS during our previous cycle. OH isn't keen on using DE so it wont be something for us, but i know people with one biological child and one from an egg donor and it was definitely the right decision for their familiy.
> 
> I start the pred tomorrow, which I am really worried about and along with having my monthly monoclonal infusion. I think I just really dislike taking drugs!


@Ayian123 I was tempted to do another EC after my first but my doc thought I had both enough embryos (4 good ones after PGS) and enough time to make 2 babies. Covid put paid to that! I was also in a hurry to get pregnant, the aim was always 2 minimum, 3 perfect. My husband was anti DE too but has come around…he can see how much it means to me, and how much I’ve already gone through. I’m not fully decided yet but 90%there. Also, I live in France but have done 4 FETs in the UK. While ‘prepping’ over the last 6 months for this cycle, I’ve had dozens of scans here in France that my fertility doctor in the UK was happy to accept rather than put me through the stress of travelling and/or catching Covid. The scanning facilities are excellent here. Next time don’t accept your clinic’s BS, especially for that first baseline scan! Complete crap you had to miss your holiday. If it was the last scan pre moving onto the progesterone that’s different…sounds like they’re being officious for no good reason, grr!


----------



## IzzyQ

I have sad news, I received my Beta HCG BFN this evening, On D12P5DFET, so our final frozen embryo , after waiting so patiently for 5 years in the freezer for me, definitely didn’t make it. I’m disappointed, not sure if it’s fully hit me yet. I keep getting the image of the swirling fully hatched embryo, trying very much to live. I’m really not looking forward to withdrawing from the drugs, I have a busy week ahead, ugh. I’d much rather be basking in the ‘wow I’m pregnant!’ glow that means the world to us IUI and FET-ers. 
Looking resolutely forward, I’m going to be contacting clinics in Europe this week to discuss DE. I feel like I don’t want to lose the momentum, it’s taken 8 months to get to the point of having this FET. I didn’t go through a four hour operation to fix my uterus for nothing! Not ready to give up yet (or is that just the steroids talking 😂)


----------



## Ayian123

Thanks ladies! Yes, it's so frustrating, i'm basically flying in on Monday night, scanning on Tuesday, then flying back to France Wednesday morning. Unfortunately we're staying in the middle of nowhere in the south of France so wouldn't be able to scan there  Oh well, it will be worth it hopefully. 
@PDream1980 omg i'm so excited, i was so disappointed when we had to switch from a fresh transfer, so it now feels like we're back on track again. I have to admit, it was lovely to have a little break, even enjoyed a couple wines


----------



## Melissa87

@IzzyQ im really sorry! I had a tested embryo fail last month after multiple surgeries too! It’s really sad. I had 9 embryos tested made when I was 31 33 and 34 and only 3 were normal one from when I was 34. That’s a big part of why I’d consider DE because I could use my own eggs pay 20k and get one embryo that may or may not work or pay a bit more or go abroad and do DE and have a better chance. I don’t have low amh so it’s frustrating. I really hope one of my left over normal embryos work . This tranfer is a hatching day 6 made from when I was 31 so I’m really hoping 

Focus on your kids that’s what I did. I had to take a month off so we could make sure I don’t have polyps. I’m just waiting for my period. Anyways I was sad but I’m greatful for my 2 year old she helped for sure


----------



## Hopehurts

I had an embryo transfer yesterday. Second transfer in my first round of ivf. Last time I had spotting around days 8, 9 and 10 and started bleeding properly on day 11. After my transfer yesterday afternoon (exactly 24 hours ago), I felt fine but this afternoon ive had some shooting pains and have now passed what looks like a blood/jelly. Has anyone else ever had this? I hope I’m wrong but my crazy obsessive brain is telling me that was my embryo 😩 any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## Melissa87

@Hopehurts I don't specifically but I have had 5 failed transfers and never had that happen. Maybe it is a good thing? and its implanting


----------



## Hopehurts

I’m sorry to hear that ❤ Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Melissa87

I hope its positive!


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Thanks ladies! Yes, it's so frustrating, i'm basically flying in on Monday night, scanning on Tuesday, then flying back to France Wednesday morning. Unfortunately we're staying in the middle of nowhere in the south of France so wouldn't be able to scan there  Oh well, it will be worth it hopefully.
> @PDream1980 omg i'm so excited, i was so disappointed when we had to switch from a fresh transfer, so it now feels like we're back on track again. I have to admit, it was lovely to have a little break, even enjoyed a couple wines


😄…. Exciting . My af had arrrived . Whoooppppppp . Here we go again , choo choo ! Back on the train . Well in roughly two and a half
Weeks , all
Being well I will have a transfer and be on my tww 😬.


----------



## PDream1980

Hopehurts said:


> I had an embryo transfer yesterday. Second transfer in my first round of ivf. Last time I had spotting around days 8, 9 and 10 and started bleeding properly on day 11. After my transfer yesterday afternoon (exactly 24 hours ago), I felt fine but this afternoon ive had some shooting pains and have now passed what looks like a blood/jelly. Has anyone else ever had this? I hope I’m wrong but my crazy obsessive brain is telling me that was my embryo 😩 any advice would be appreciated xx


I would say the jelly was the lumbricant they use maybe ? And the blood is implantation which can cause sharp pains . I think this all sounds positive 😊


----------



## RoseLondon

Hi all, I see lots has been going on, and finally I can join back in because _finally _AF is here. After 59 days, and one dose of Provera (!)
I am doing a natural modified cycle this time so will have my baseline scan on Friday then fingers crossed all ready to go again. 
I have to say was feeling very down during the wait for af, was starting to think maybe my last cycle was my one shot, and that it was all over for me already. At least now I can start to hope again, even though I know given my very low AMH and the fact I was a poor responder last time, it’s still a long shot. It’s still better than nothing. And I really wanted to have 3 goes at OE before I start thinking about other options.


----------



## PDream1980

Yay @RoseLondon , we are cycling at the same time. I have day 2 scan Tommorow. I think mild is more suitable for low egg reserves. I am in that boat too. Will you be having a transfer done this month all Being well ?
what is your drug protocol for the mild ?


----------



## #babybrady

well just got the call.... BFN - now just waiting on AF to start round 2 of IUI....


----------



## CamiB

@IzzyQ and @#babybrady sorry to hear your disappointing news. Take care of yourselves and good luck with your next steps.

@RoseLondon great news your period finally arrived! Must have been so frustrating having that long wait. Fingers crossed the treatment goes smoothly.

Not much to report here, changed protocol due to my last period coming early and then started on progynova on Friday when my latest one arrived. Have a scan on Monday to see how my lining is looking then potentially transfer the week after. We have a problem if it isn’t as have flights booked for holiday the week after that as we stupidly assumed we’d have finished treatment by then 😩. Just having to cross our fingers that everything looks good to go!


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@IzzyQ and @#babybrady sorry to hear that. 

@RoseLondon and @PDream1980 fingers crossed and you can get started. 

@CamiB I think we are cycling similar times. I have a scan tomorrow maybe then Monday/wednesday with transfer week of 8th! 

I've started the steriods and am totally buzzy with awful reflux despite the PPI. Slept so badly last night. Hope this passes soon. Scan tomorrow


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

Also was asked that awful question today at work....why don't you have more. ......(internally I scream...I'm trying....)


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@Hopehurts I had bleeding day 2 of my FET to day 4. I called the clinic and they thought it was trauma related to the procedure of popping it back (it did smart a bit and ai ahve fibroids distorting the canel). The transfer wasn't successful but I don't think it was because of that. I didn't have it with my first FET. 
Best of luck x


----------



## PDream1980

Hi all . I’m going hell for leather this month . I’ve got weekly accupuncture booked , meekly Thai massage . Holland and Barrats shop in my house , probiotics . Started back at the gym to help Increase my lining . Scan in the morning , day 2 .

hopefully in two weeks egg collection and if no eggsand my lining good to then havethe frostie transferred . I can’t believe the effect clomid had on my lining . It reduced it by more than half . I hope it recovers as it was way too thin for a transfer x


----------



## RoseLondon

@IzzyQ and @#babybrady sorry to hear your news. 

Well I had my scan, I was a bit worried this period only seemed like fairly normal and that it wouldn’t have been enough to get rid of my super thick lining, but apparently it’s thinned out nicely. 
As I am doing a natural modified cycle it’s no meds for me yet, going back Monday for a day 6 scan then I should be starting on a little bit of Gonal f to encourage my few little follicles along.


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@RoseLondon that sound encouraging. 

Scan day 9 today (in-between train strikes otherwise there is no way to get to the clinic for day 8 and day 10!) and it's all go! Follicle 21mm and lining 8mm so just triggered and transfer on the 5th! All a bit quick but nice to actually get the cycle moving.


----------



## IzzyQ

Melissa87 said:


> @IzzyQ im really sorry! I had a tested embryo fail last month after multiple surgeries too! It’s really sad. I had 9 embryos tested made when I was 31 33 and 34 and only 3 were normal one from when I was 34. That’s a big part of why I’d consider DE because I could use my own eggs pay 20k and get one embryo that may or may not work or pay a bit more or go abroad and do DE and have a better chance. I don’t have low amh so it’s frustrating. I really hope one of my left over normal embryos work . This tranfer is a hatching day 6 made from when I was 31 so I’m really hoping
> 
> Focus on your kids that’s what I did. I had to take a month off so we could make sure I don’t have polyps. I’m just waiting for my period. Anyways I was sad but I’m greatful for my 2 year old she helped for sure


Thanks @Melissa87, it’s just very sad because it’s our last embryo and i can’t help thinking of it as a little life even though I know it wasn’t, yet. 
I’m gutted it’s the end of the road for my own egg babies. Had a tough day today. AF arrived this morning and so it feels like a miscarriage though I know it’s not as it never was really a pregnancy. Also a psychiatrist confirmed today that my son has ADHD so I am feeling am like a bit of a genetic failure all around! I burst into tears when we got home, unsurprisingly! 

I had a chat with my consultant yesterday and he told me that in his whole career (and he’s not young!) he hasn’t had one over-45 year old have a baby with their own eggs, and he’s had some women try again and again. He strongly advised from a financial and physical/mental health point of view to move to DE. He works with Shady Grove in the US for DE IVF, which I didn’t know. They do a shared risk scheme, so you pay an amount up front that’s the cost of probably 2 cycles but they give you a money back guarantee. If you don’t get pregnant in 6 cycles, or choose to stop, you get all your money back. He believes it’s the best solution as it gives you excellent, tailored treatment, it’s in their interest to get you pregnant, and all their donors are under 25. Also you get to choose the sex which is tempting when I’d like a girl! I’m going to talk to both them and IVF Spain in any case and compare costs and procedures.


----------



## IzzyQ

Hopehurts said:


> I had an embryo transfer yesterday. Second transfer in my first round of ivf. Last time I had spotting around days 8, 9 and 10 and started bleeding properly on day 11. After my transfer yesterday afternoon (exactly 24 hours ago), I felt fine but this afternoon ive had some shooting pains and have now passed what looks like a blood/jelly. Has anyone else ever had this? I hope I’m wrong but my crazy obsessive brain is telling me that was my embryo 😩 any advice would be appreciated xx


I would say it’s either an implantation or a little bit of the plug in your cervix that might have been dislodged by the procedure, or they knocked the sides of your uterus and dislodged a tiny bit of endometrium. I would try not to worry. Your embryo won’t fall out (I remember it said exactly this on the info sheet on transfer day a few weeks ago). Stay strong, you’ve got almost 2 weeks of crazy brain left to deal with!


----------



## IzzyQ

RoseLondon said:


> Hi all, I see lots has been going on, and finally I can join back in because _finally _AF is here. After 59 days, and one dose of Provera (!)
> I am doing a natural modified cycle this time so will have my baseline scan on Friday then fingers crossed all ready to go again.
> I have to say was feeling very down during the wait for af, was starting to think maybe my last cycle was my one shot, and that it was all over for me already. At least now I can start to hope again, even though I know given my very low AMH and the fact I was a poor responder last time, it’s still a long shot. It’s still better than nothing. And I really wanted to have 3 goes at OE before I start thinking about other options.


Hurray @RoseLondon! So happy for you, now you can begin again! Good luck!


----------



## IzzyQ

#babybrady said:


> well just got the call.... BFN - now just waiting on AF to start round 2 of IUI....


Oh no, I’m so sorry ☹, it’s awful news to receive. All the luck in the world for round 2!


----------



## IzzyQ

BridgetJones_uk said:


> @IzzyQ and @#babybrady sorry to hear that.
> 
> @RoseLondon and @PDream1980 fingers crossed and you can get started.
> 
> @CamiB I think we are cycling similar times. I have a scan tomorrow maybe then Monday/wednesday with transfer week of 8th!
> 
> I've started the steriods and am totally buzzy with awful reflux despite the PPI. Slept so badly last night. Hope this passes soon. Scan tomorrow


Ugh the steroids are awful. What does see you on? I’d set yourself an alarm to take them as early as you can face in the morning (ie 6 or 7am) then go back to sleep before they kick in, unless that’s when your up anyway. I found taking magnesium before bed helped too.


----------



## IzzyQ

BridgetJones_uk said:


> Also was asked that awful question today at work....why don't you have more. ......(internally I scream...I'm trying....)


It’s such an insensitive and thoughtless question!! I would always say ‘We’d love to but we haven’t yet been blessed with a second’ which says it all without being too rude back to them! Or you could list all the drugs and procedures you’ve done so far, in excruciating detail, that will shut them up!!!


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

Oh that is alot @IzzyQ, amd a lot to think about and I hope having a diagnosis for your son helps. I know what you mean about the genetic thing. Our daughter was diagnosed with a rare disease. Even though she's our only one I knew she wasn't the same as other babies and I was labelled as an anxious IVF mum. The experience of getting her diagnosis has really affected me. It's likely to be sporadic so there is not much to prevent it.

Don't worry about work I'm well versed but it doesn't get easier. I tend to say I'd love three but life doesn't always have that plan. 

Steriod in between 5 and 6 as that is when im up so I have no hope!. However it has calmed the flare of my autoimmune condition and I feel like a new person on them. My doc has wanted to up my immunosuppression for ages but as it's long term it would be cyclosporin and I've said no, but maybe it's something else to consider if these frosties don't stick.


----------



## PDream1980

IzzyQ said:


> Thanks @Melissa87, it’s just very sad because it’s our last embryo and i can’t help thinking of it as a little life even though I know it wasn’t, yet.
> I’m gutted it’s the end of the road for my own egg babies. Had a tough day today. AF arrived this morning and so it feels like a miscarriage though I know it’s not as it never was really a pregnancy. Also a psychiatrist confirmed today that my son has ADHD so I am feeling am like a bit of a genetic failure all around! I burst into tears when we got home, unsurprisingly!
> 
> I had a chat with my consultant yesterday and he told me that in his whole career (and he’s not young!) he hasn’t had one over-45 year old have a baby with their own eggs, and he’s had some women try again and again. He strongly advised from a financial and physical/mental health point of view to move to DE. He works with Shady Grove in the US for DE IVF, which I didn’t know. They do a shared risk scheme, so you pay an amount up front that’s the cost of probably 2 cycles but they give you a money back guarantee. If you don’t get pregnant in 6 cycles, or choose to stop, you get all your money back. He believes it’s the best solution as it gives you excellent, tailored treatment, it’s in their interest to get you pregnant, and all their donors are under 25. Also you get to choose the sex which is tempting when I’d like a girl! I’m going to talk to both them and IVF Spain in any case and compare costs and procedures.


Hi Izzy . I think we will get there . Emotionally so hard though . Im 44 and don’t have a hold yet and planning to move to donor egg . For me I just waited too long to start trying . Like many i didn’t understand your eggs aged and so fertility gets less and less as you get older . I’ve been trying for a year and in that 3 rounds of ivf and this is my fourth cycle I am on now as 2 have been cancelled . To save the emotionally burden a little bit I am just doing natural ivf now. I am only going to do the next two months to see it through with my own eggs and then I will be looking overseas , I thought of ivf spain too for donor egg . I refuse to miss out of motherhood like so many women do because of bad relationships or financial issues or job instability or even personally just not ready .
Please do share your next steps with donor eggs . I am not too far off approaching them to organise an appointment for de . After I’ve done this cycle then I will be selecting a clinic . Much love to you as I know the griefy bit you are in now but once we accept that our only
Option is de then I think we might start to move on and get a little bit exited 😊😘x


----------



## PDream1980

PDream1980 said:


> Hi Izzy . I think we will get there . Emotionally so hard though . Im 44 and don’t have a hold yet and planning to move to donor egg . For me I just waited too long to start trying . Like many i didn’t understand your eggs aged and so fertility gets less and less as you get older . I’ve been trying for a year and in that 3 rounds of ivf and this is my fourth cycle I am on now as 2 have been cancelled . To save the emotionally burden a little bit I am just doing natural ivf now. I am only going to do the next two months to see it through with my own eggs and then I will be looking overseas , I thought of ivf spain too for donor egg . I refuse to miss out of motherhood like so many women do because of bad relationships or financial issues or job instability or even personally just not ready .
> Please do share your next steps with donor eggs . I am not too far off approaching them to organise an appointment for de . After I’ve done this cycle then I will be selecting a clinic . Much love to you as I know the griefy bit you are in now but once we accept that our only
> Option is de then I think we might start to move on and get a little bit exited 😊😘x


 *child not hold


----------



## Melissa87

@IzzyQ i am going to pm you


----------



## Melissa87

@BridgetJones_uk i get that too and my daughter at just under 3 sometimes asks for a baby. It’s so hard. I’ve even had people ask is she your only . And I always say yes but I hope not for ever. I don’t know. I have told people who’ve asked when I am going to have a second about ivf and it does shut them up. I don’t really know what the right thing to do is


----------



## RoseLondon

@PDream1980 where are you at so far? I had my scan yesterday on CD6 and this month things are moving much faster, one of my follicles was already at 15mm and I hadn’t taken any meds yet this month, so I started on some Gonal f and an antagonist last night (fyremadel this time instead of certrotide, not sure why, but it still gave me a red rash so I assume it’s a different name for the same thing.)
this cycle seems like it is progressing way faster than my first one. My body clearly _really_ didn’t approve of the high dose stims before. I am back in on Wednesday to check progress. Fingers crossed for a better outcome this time, were 4 follicles visible so I am really hoping for 3 mature eggs.


----------



## PDream1980

RoseLondon said:


> @PDream1980 where are you at so far? I had my scan yesterday on CD6 and this month things are moving much faster, one of my follicles was already at 15mm and I hadn’t taken any meds yet this month, so I started on some Gonal f and an antagonist last night (fyremadel this time instead of certrotide, not sure why, but it still gave me a red rash so I assume it’s a different name for the same thing.)
> this cycle seems like it is progressing way faster than my first one. My body clearly _really_ didn’t approve of the high dose stims before. I am back in on Wednesday to check progress. Fingers crossed for a better outcome this time, were 4 follicles visible so I am really hoping for 3 mature eggs.


That’s good news ! Yes blasting ovaries with lower eggs reserves I think can work for some but for the most it’s better a mild push ! I am on the exact same cycle day as you , day 7 today ! Mine not so good news . I had three cysts on day two scan and only 1 , possibly 2 follicles . I have my next scan on Thursday . I have a new female doctor who I like who also does the egg collections so she said she will have to puncture all cysts on egg collection as she wouldn’t know which one had the egg as they are varying 10mm to 15mm on day 2 .
Since my results keep getting worse I am looking into donor egg already , which I’m coming to terms with and a small part of me is getting excited about it . I think because I haven’t done great so far the de will
Give more hope and better success rate . My lining was far too thin so not drugs for me now to thicken it up . Clomid really reduced the lining for me . What’s your lining thickness and E2 ?


----------



## Ayian123

Hello ladies - hope everyone is getting on as best they can! I flew back into London late last night for my scan this morning, thankfully it's all looking good and don't need another scan so i can return to my holiday tomorrow morning. Lining is at 8.3mm and good blood flow. Starting pessaries on Thursday and transfer booked in for Tuesday! eeeeeee so excited to finally be here. This will be my first frozen transfer from my first cycle, feeling cautiously positive. 
One thing i'm a bit worried about is that they're going to use my best embryo that was frozen on day 3 (graded AA) and then culture it for two days before transferring. I just don't want to waste an embryo as i only have 4 on ice. But i guess if it doesn't make it through culturing it won't survive the transfer. 
Any tips for pre/post transfer?
xx


----------



## PDream1980

Yay ! Oooo exciting times coming for you !

x




Ayian123 said:


> Hello ladies - hope everyone is getting on as best they can! I flew back into London late last night for my scan this morning, thankfully it's all looking good and don't need another scan so i can return to my holiday tomorrow morning. Lining is at 8.3mm and good blood flow. Starting pessaries on Thursday and transfer booked in for Tuesday! eeeeeee so excited to finally be here. This will be my first frozen transfer from my first cycle, feeling cautiously positive.
> One thing i'm a bit worried about is that they're going to use my best embryo that was frozen on day 3 (graded AA) and then culture it for two days before transferring. I just don't want to waste an embryo as i only have 4 on ice. But i guess if it doesn't make it through culturing it won't survive the transfer.
> Any tips for pre/post transfer?
> xx


----------



## PDream1980

Stress stress stress . I had some egg white mucus today and it’s only cycle day 7 . I’ve taken a lh test and it’s a strong positive . I’m doing a natural cycle . Emailed the clinic but comms are general quite poor so prob miss this round again as my next scan booked it Thursday . I’m hoping they will get back to me . 
i didn’t expect it to be strong so I left it on the side and didn’t even look and forgot and then went back to the loo and saw it ! Oh what will be will be !


----------



## RoseLondon

Not sure about my lining, she didn’t tell me, just that it was thickening up which was good. My oestradiol was 450, which I think is ok considering I hadnt started any stims yet. Fingers crossed tomorrow they will be able to tell me the lining thickness etc.


----------



## PDream1980

Well I had a dash to the clinic for a scan . Doesn’t look like there’s a mature follcile. My lining is 8.4 so yay ! So they are going to have a talk and see if I should have the transfer for the one in the freezer or just cancel again this month. They think the surge may be to do with the cysts. 

as I’m coming to terms more with de it bothers me less and less .


----------



## MSJ

Can I join you? I had a frozen transfer yesterday, it’s my 5th transfer, 2nd FET, I’m hoping 5th time lucky!!! I had my 3rd surgery for endometriosis in Nov 21 where they found severe inflammation, after first two surgeries I became pregnant naturally straight away, but sadly miscarried both times. This time thought we’d do a more controlled process with meds, 1st FET didn’t work, we then went back to thaw eggs I had on ice from my late 30’s and transferred one blastocyst 4b+b- This clinic doesn’t seem to do blood tests in preparation for the FET, last clinic did a lot of blood tests including during the 2ww, it’s made me more relaxed this time round without having to do so much testing but I’m also hoping everything is OK! 

I’ll catch up with everyone’s stories soon and do personals next post x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

Hi Ladies hope you are well and welcome @MSJ. Please can I have some advice please, I think its too late but what can you doing to help things. To make it feel like a positive action. I'm currently on vitamins, no alcohol anti inflammatory diet?! Limited caffeine (one aday)exercise limited due to joint pain any thing else after ET you can do?? 
Thanks x


----------



## RoseLondon

Some disappointing news for me, went for my scan today and my two lead follicles have both collapsed. Either I ovulated already or more likely (as it’s only CD the dr says they weren’t actually eggs in there but they were just cysts. So they have cancelled this cycle, and will look to try again next month. As I only stimmed for 2 days and didn’t take any progesterone or anything else, am hoping this means my period will come on schedule and not be messed up this time. 
Just means yet more delay, and with my age not being on my side, thats not a good thing. I honestly didn’t realise going into this how hard it was going to be, and how many setbacks there can be.


----------



## RoseLondon

@BridgetJones_uk i am no way an expert but if you are going all out then I think they do suggest a more wholefood diet is best, try and cut out on refined sugars and eat more complex carbs instead.
sadly for me sugar is my treat, so I am finding it very hard to actually do that myself! I have probably put on about 7lbs since I started all this.


----------



## PDream1980

Hey @MSJ welcome aboard x

I’ve been cancelled . They said no point doing a transfer as it would be slim
Chance of success due to my hormones and surging too early . I have cysts and endo . They want to do. Ca125 test which I know is a cancer test and I know I score high on that due to endo . It could be looking like I’m out altogether if they decide they don’t want to treat . I’m already looking to go abroad now for de . It’s dragging on and on . Decided I am
Going for de now even though I have this one on the freezer here from oe . I’ve def toughened up as I’m not upset at all . X


----------



## MSJ

@PDream1980 - thank you, sorry to hear this cycle has been cancelled, I know how frustrating it is to delay things but you seem to have a plan ahead and getting more tough to this process. Have you done many rounds yet? I also have Endo which I think is the main cause of my fertility problems, although working out how to overcome it is not easy! I’m also considering donor egg before using up all my frosties as well for the best chance if this one doesn’t work…where are you thinking of going?

@RoseLondon - sorry your cycle has been cancelled too, but as you say hopefully your cycle won’t be messed up too much. I know how frustrating it is though. My current cycle was delayed by a few months as this clinic wanted to first create embryos with my frozen eggs and freeze them and only the start doing tests to prepare for FET and they wanted to screen for breast cancer which really delayed things as the clinic that did the mammogram advised me to get an ultrasound on the breast via the nhs, but they didn’t send the blooming images!!! Which meant nhs couldn’t discharge me and my fertility clinic refused to give the go ahead until the nhs breast clinic discharged me, which took a lot of phonecalls to try and get things moving…anyway we got there in the end but it was just another hurdle we didn’t need

@BridgetJones_uk, - thank you. Of course I’ll help as much as I can. I think you’re already doing quite a lot of the right things. Obviously no alcohol, caffeine. As I have Endo I’m on anti inflammatory diet too, so no gluten or dairy, no refined sugar, red meat only once a week, avoid BPA in plastic products much as you can, drink either filtered tap water or bottled water in glass bottles. Lots of veg, red, yellow, orange for the carotene and cruciferius veg (greens). My nutritionist said plate should be 50% veg, 30% protein and 20% complex carbs. Try eat organic where you can, but if something has a thick skin I.e. like a banana it’s probably less important. Supplements including probiotics, food that’s good for the gut like kefir. I can go on but you also don’t want to become too stressed about the whole thing either. After ET, the nurse told me this time no exercise other than walking, nutritionist advise is to eat warming food (like warm porridge, soup), keep back, tummy and feet warm. Although that probably won’t be a problem in this heat! And lots of fluid. No hot baths, sauna, swimming in chlorinated water etc… I can see you have your transfer coming up, all the very best of luck for that! X 

@Ayian123 - best of luck with your upcoming transfer!

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone 

AFM - day 2 of 2WW and mind is playing tricks on me already… my anxiety isn’t as bad as last time but it’s still a very difficult process to go through each time. I think the steroids do keep me up at night too Ugg


----------



## DeeKel20

Hi all, I’m 38 and starting my first IVF cycle this month. Egg collection will probably be end of Aug/start of Sep. I’ve been following this thread and it really shows how hard this process is and the toll it takes both physically and emotionally- you all have such strength. I am going through this solo so it’s really nice that there is a group that understands the ups and downs that each person will go through. 
Best of luck to everyone at the different stages of their journey.


----------



## PDream1980

MSJ said:


> @PDream1980 - thank you, sorry to hear this cycle has been cancelled, I know how frustrating it is to delay things but you seem to have a plan ahead and getting more tough to this process. Have you done many rounds yet? I also have Endo which I think is the main cause of my fertility problems, although working out how to overcome it is not easy! I’m also considering donor egg before using up all my frosties as well for the best chance if this one doesn’t work…where are you thinking of going?
> 
> @RoseLondon - sorry your cycle has been cancelled too, but as you say hopefully your cycle won’t be messed up too much. I know how frustrating it is though. My current cycle was delayed by a few months as this clinic wanted to first create embryos with my frozen eggs and freeze them and only the start doing tests to prepare for FET and they wanted to screen for breast cancer which really delayed things as the clinic that did the mammogram advised me to get an ultrasound on the breast via the nhs, but they didn’t send the blooming images!!! Which meant nhs couldn’t discharge me and my fertility clinic refused to give the go ahead until the nhs breast clinic discharged me, which took a lot of phonecalls to try and get things moving…anyway we got there in the end but it was just another hurdle we didn’t need
> 
> @BridgetJones_uk, - thank you. Of course I’ll help as much as I can. I think you’re already doing quite a lot of the right things. Obviously no alcohol, caffeine. As I have Endo I’m on anti inflammatory diet too, so no gluten or dairy, no refined sugar, red meat only once a week, avoid BPA in plastic products much as you can, drink either filtered tap water or bottled water in glass bottles. Lots of veg, red, yellow, orange for the carotene and cruciferius veg (greens). My nutritionist said plate should be 50% veg, 30% protein and 20% complex carbs. Try eat organic where you can, but if something has a thick skin I.e. like a banana it’s probably less important. Supplements including probiotics, food that’s good for the gut like kefir. I can go on but you also don’t want to become too stressed about the whole thing either. After ET, the nurse told me this time no exercise other than walking, nutritionist advise is to eat warming food (like warm porridge, soup), keep back, tummy and feet warm. Although that probably won’t be a problem in this heat! And lots of fluid. No hot baths, sauna, swimming in chlorinated water etc… I can see you have your transfer coming up, all the very best of luck for that! X
> 
> @Ayian123 - best of luck with your upcoming transfer!
> 
> Sorry if I’ve missed anyone
> 
> AFM - day 2 of 2WW and mind is playing tricks on me already… my anxiety isn’t as bad as last time but it’s still a very difficult process to go through each time. I think the steroids do keep me up at night too Ugg



Hi @MSJ ….. well I am slightly torn as to where. My periods have gone irregular. Also I have three cysts. The reason for going to cyrpus was to have my own egg collected and a donor egg and having a tandem transfer, plus it’s anonymous. However what’s concerning me now is that I don’t want to go to the expense and the cycle be cancelled. I’ve now had three cancelled back to back in the uk. Travel will cost 2k alone for one visit for a de cycle and I think it’s highly unlikely I would line up my own natural cycle with a donor so either my embryo (if I even got one ) and the donor egg embryo would have to be frozen and then another trip for a transfer. So freezing and fet is 3k plus the 6k for the de cycle. So it’s totted up to 11k.

I think because I am not such an easy case with cysts and irregular periods I don’t know if it’s best to just use a donor in the uk but I prefer anonymity (I think ). Then I have a uk clinic to do the relevant scans etc so I’m not wasting a trip out there.

I suppose I could just suck up the cost and go for what is my perference as a tandem cycle but I think my chances now of producing an oe embryo is a long shot. For example this month I had an lh surge on day 7 so everything cancelled .

So are you going to do the same where you start with plan b even though you have some in the freezer . I think for me it’s preparing for plan b since we know how long things take and getting the decision making done .

Oh what to do …. As I’m paid up front for another 2 cycles here maybe I could
Use that benefit and if I’m having a normal month and things looking good I could then book to Go to cyrpus instead and not have an egg collection here . Mmmmm , mmmmmm . Then I’m not flying out blind . Mmmmm .

Hellllp ! X x anyone lol x


----------



## IzzyQ

Ayian123 said:


> Hello ladies - hope everyone is getting on as best they can! I flew back into London late last night for my scan this morning, thankfully it's all looking good and don't need another scan so i can return to my holiday tomorrow morning. Lining is at 8.3mm and good blood flow. Starting pessaries on Thursday and transfer booked in for Tuesday! eeeeeee so excited to finally be here. This will be my first frozen transfer from my first cycle, feeling cautiously positive.
> One thing i'm a bit worried about is that they're going to use my best embryo that was frozen on day 3 (graded AA) and then culture it for two days before transferring. I just don't want to waste an embryo as i only have 4 on ice. But i guess if it doesn't make it through culturing it won't survive the transfer.
> Any tips for pre/post transfer?
> xx


@Auisn123 8.3 is great for your lining! You’ll have a better chance of success with a day 5 blasto, so try not to worry! I would go for a gentle walk after the transfer, don’t lift anything heavier than a couple of kilos in the 2ww, you could try taking a good quality fish oil, it helps with inflammation, and keep your feet warm. Have you booked in for acupuncture before and after the transfer? Good luck! Very exciting!!


----------



## Ayian123

@IzzyQ thanks so much for the tips! I haven’t considered acupuncture, I’m in a bit of a needle phobe so I think the stress would outweigh the benefits lol. 
omg started the pessaries yesterday - so gross! X


----------



## PDream1980

Hey @Ayian123 … what is your drug protocol for the fet ? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Ayian123

Hey @PDream1980 ! I’m at create clinic so they do mild meds. Started taking estrogen tablets 3x daily on day 2 of my period and then I started taking progesterone pessaries 3 x daily since Thursday and my transfer is on Tuesday. Also taking fertility vitamins daily x


----------



## PDream1980

Will there be any trigger shots or anything like that or just the tablets and pessaries ? 

So much luck for Tuesday ! Are your afs regular ? Mine all of a sudden haven’t been . I have an embryo at create too . So I will be doing that at some point . 

Have you had any side effects ? X


----------



## Ayian123

Nope, just rock up on Tuesday, just tablets and pessaries thankfully!
My periods are regular-ish - maybe 1 day either side. After egg collection it was about 4 days late. No discernible side effects so far, just a bit tired and boobs a bit tender. 
what are you on? X


----------



## PDream1980

I don’t know yet . I like you have it quite mild. I am hoping that’s all I will need !

I wasn’t able to have a transfer as my periods have started to be irregular so I surged lh at day 7 with no mature follcile so that’s me out , again ! X


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@PDream1980 that is such a hard decision. I have friends who have gone abroad due to donor anonminity and others that have stayed in the UK. The best decision will come to you and it will the best decision for then and there. There is nothing stopping you starting to find out more about both processes to help you decide. I don't have any experience but there are always people here willing to listen x

Thanks for the advice @MSJ. I'm not doing too well already this morning. Sat with my coffee my only vice as I have a ton to do before going to the clinic as it's transfer day. I used to get really excited about this, but less so as time goes on. Just hope the embryo defrosts OK.🤞🤞 and then sticks!


----------



## CamiB

@RoseLondon and @PDream1980 sorry to hear your cycles have been cancelled. Mine has also been cancelled now due to rising progesterone levels. I’m sad but not massively surprised- feel like this round has been one issue after another. Good luck to everyone else, I feel like this thread is well overdue some positive news! 😊


----------



## PDream1980

Oh no I’m sorry @CamiB . We are very much die some positive news on here . There’s a lady who has been successful and disappeared , quite rightly , but I hope she updates.

Why did they cancel due to progesterone levels . I forget where everybody is , was it a transfer you were having ? X hugs as I remember my first canx and I cried my eyes out xx


----------



## CamiB

it was meant to be a FET, I’m not completely sure but I think rising progesterone indicated that I had ovulated despite being on progynova, plus they’d spotted some fluid on my scans so decided it would be better to cancel. I’m extremely fortunate as I have a daughter from my last FET so it doesn’t hurt as much this time round and all being well they’ll switch me back to that protocol next time round in September/October time.


----------



## MSJ

@DeeKel20 welcome to the thread and good for you going solo! All the very best of luck

@PDream1980 its a difficult decision isn’t it? Sounds like you have some options to mull over. Did you pay for 3 cycles upfront? What does your current clinic suggest regarding your cysts? I think it’s still cheaper doing DE abroad even with flights than UK?

I’m still undecided, but have already started thinking about DE, we have been thinking about Serum as I already had some tests done there and they seem to cover most things such as immunes etc I’m also a complicated case with endo. My gut feeling is that it’s implantation issues due to Endo as twice now soon as I had surgery I became pregnant naturally. IVF hasn’t worked so far. We’d always created blastocysts so although we didn’t get it genetically tested feel like embryo quality was the problem. I only have a few left in the freezer now, but can’t help thinking maybe it’ll just be a lot quicker and easier with DE, or maybe it’ll help to rule out if it is implantation issues using DE… and if so think about surrogacy as well… think will do a bit of research on this…

@BridgetJones_uk hope your transfer went ok today! It’s difficult to be good with everything, I think genetics probably has the biggest part to play in whether it is successful or not.

@CamiB sorry your cycle was cancelled

@Ayian123 how are you finding Create?

AFM - day 4 of my 2WW, today we went for a little shopping trip, I was on my feet for 1 hour and it completely wiped me out! I had to get DH to queue up to pay while I rested and when I got home I was so exhausted I fell asleep! And been resting all evening. Gosh this cycle the meds really do seem to be taking it’s toll on my body! Anyone else feel really tired from the meds? I’m hoping I haven’t over done it!


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@DeeKel20 welcome. 

@CamiB sorry it was cancelled. Hope you feel okay. I cried so much the first time we were cancelled. 

@MSJ thanks and good luck. 

AFM - transfer went okay. I was really dehydrated as it was so hot despite drinking a fountain of water but still got good views. They were really happy with the blastocyst. This one is a day 5 3AB. But we have failed FET with a lovely looking 5AB and my daughter is a 5AA so I really don't hold much on their encouragement anymore. 
Still waiting for my progesterone levels to come back. I've had some spotting and it still all feels a bit sore but not as bad as last time so hoping it will settle down. 

Have a good weekend. X


----------



## PDream1980

Missed this one. Hey ! Welcome. You’re not totally solo … we are all here, battling on with you 😄xxx


----------



## PDream1980

Hey msg. I am create for own egg 3 cycles . I suppose it’s a little budget and if you’re not a straight forward case I would steer to serum . Since it’s budget expect Ryan air and not virgin atlantic . What you see advertised is not what you pay with create either . 

I have decided on serum for de and I may , just may try once with own egg and ovary rejuvenation but not sure whether I do that it go straight to donor egg . I have had good feedback from people about them and my own experience has been excellent so far . The opposite of create . 

I feel happy I know what I’m doing . It just feels a bit weird going for de first before oe in the freezer but I want two children and there’s no hope in hell I will produce two myself . I would be very lucky producing one . Plus the miscarriage rates high with my oe so what I don’t want is having own egg transfer and a a miscarriage after a few months and the heartbreak that would bring and then the recovery time . I think if I already had a child then the pain would be less . I know it’s very pragmatic but that’s how I have got . So that little embryo I have if I don’t produce anymore will have to sit there for a little while yet I think x x


----------



## Hopehurts

Hi all,

I know the official and logical Answer to this is to be calm And I know I shouldn’t have done early tests, but I did and I’m hoping for any stories (positive or negative) from another with similar experiences.

I had some light spotting, brown in colour and only visible when wiping days 1 and 2dp5dt. I posted on here and calmed down after the responses. The spotting stopped on 2dp5dt.

I have been testing using FRER tests and had positives since 6dp5dt and each day the positive has got darker.

this mornings test looked the same as yesterdays, which I realise can mean absolutely nothing because the hgc levels generally double every 48 hours. However, today I’ve had heavier flow (more than “spotting” when wiping, but less than a normal period for me) and the colour seems to be changing from a pale brown/pink colour to what is definitely more of a red hue. There seems to be small clots and I’ve had some cramping.

my treatment is with nhs so no beta test is offered, just a hpt on day 14. I’m considering paying for private blood tests as I just want to know what’s happening either way, but it’s Saturday afternoon here and private clinics won’t open until Monday.

please share any honest stories of your experiences. Thank you!


----------



## PDream1980

Hey hope hurts ! I was on a thread and a lady had the same and all was fine. It seems common for cramping and bleeding. As if there hasn’t been enough to stress about !

I think you won’t know either way which is horrible but I would try and look to the positive of implantation .xx


----------



## MSJ

Hopehurts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know the official and logical Answer to this is to be calm And I know I shouldn’t have done early tests, but I did and I’m hoping for any stories (positive or negative) from another with similar experiences.
> 
> I had some light spotting, brown in colour and only visible when wiping days 1 and 2dp5dt. I posted on here and calmed down after the responses. The spotting stopped on 2dp5dt.
> 
> I have been testing using FRER tests and had positives since 6dp5dt and each day the positive has got darker.
> 
> this mornings test looked the same as yesterdays, which I realise can mean absolutely nothing because the hgc levels generally double every 48 hours. However, today I’ve had heavier flow (more than “spotting” when wiping, but less than a normal period for me) and the colour seems to be changing from a pale brown/pink colour to what is definitely more of a red hue. There seems to be small clots and I’ve had some cramping.
> 
> my treatment is with nhs so no beta test is offered, just a hpt on day 14. I’m considering paying for private blood tests as I just want to know what’s happening either way, but it’s Saturday afternoon here and private clinics won’t open until Monday.
> 
> please share any honest stories of your experiences. Thank you!


Hopehurts it’ll be worth letting the clinic know about the bleeding and test for your progesterone levels as well xx


----------



## Ayian123

Just got the call from the clinic - all systems go for the transfer tomorrow, they're using a day 5 embryo (3AA) - fingers crosssssed


----------



## #babybrady

Hello all! Did my Trigger last night for IUI #2 tomorrow morning! I hope everyone is well, I took a little break from the feed after the first IUI failed mid last month... But high hopes this month. Baby Dust to all!


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

Good luck everyone. I'll read back in a minute. Having an absolute melt down here....probably hormone driven but still....
Clinic called Saturday lunch to say progesterone low and to add lubinon. The distance I live from the clinic I wouldn't get there in time and I had some viles from a previous cycle. OK no worry....roll on today.....oh they can't deliver anymore meds till Wednesday or get a prescription to me and I need to attend Wednesday am for a repeat progesterone. I'm at work with meetings all day as I didn't realise that was a thing and was never warned I would have to return to clinic. So we are missing the first day of our much needed holiday so I can travel in the wrong direct to have a progestogen level taken.
As I say nothing dire but just ridiculous lack of communication and a disappointed child as I promised I wouldn't be going off on the train during our holiday 😪


----------



## RoseLondon

@BridgetJones_uk aren’t you in your 2ww? My clinic didnt even test my progesterone after my transfer, just told me to take the cyclogest I was prescribed and that was it.


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@RoseLondon thanks chilled out a bit now 😆 yes that was my experience last time too. I even bled from postivie test and they wouldn't do a level or change up the progesterone.
We have now switched clinic as paying privately and tbf I'm really happy with the switch. We did choose them as they throw everything at it kinda place and these are our last frosties (and unlikely to do another fresh) so I guess I should have expected it. I also hate not being able to plan anything, which makes me super grumpy combined with progesterone and the lubion smarts a bit.


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Just got the call from the clinic - all systems go for the transfer tomorrow, they're using a day 5 embryo (3AA) - fingers crosssssed


Good luck ! Let us know how it goes ! What meds have you taken for the fet ? Super exciting for you . X


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 just the estrogen tablets and progesterone suppositories x


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck today . Let us know how it goes 😄x


----------



## Ayian123

Ok transfer done and dusted! All went well, was so cool to see it implanted on the screen, even got a little photo to take away. I have my official blood test on the 18th, so only 9 days to wait. I'm going to try not test early, my partner really wants to wait. Feeling pretty tired now from all the excitement. x


----------



## PDream1980

so pleased for you , chill time . A big chunk of your journey done I think! I’m off to Greece at the end of the month to start the ball rolling for donor egg . Everything booked !

do keep us posted , I’m thinking this is all going to be very positive news 😄


----------



## MSJ

@Ayian123 welcome to the 2WW! It’s pretty tiring after the big event isn’t it? Now is the time to rest. I have a picture of our embryo and of the ultrasound implanting the embryo, it’s really nice and I keep kissing it 😄. I’m too scared to test before test date too… just a waiting game now xx 

@BridgetJones_uk glad you’re feeling calmer. It’s annoying when clinic doesn’t prepare for this time of eventualities. The 2WW is hard enough. Mine only tested on transfer day, no other monitoring during the 2WW which is different to my last clinic who tested every other day…that felt a bit too much tho tbh

@PDream1980 thats great you made the decision! It all makes sense though your logic. Keep us posted on how you get on. I feel the same with experiences with clinics Serum and Create. Create really didn’t work for me, nurses were on the whole (other than one who gave me attitude at my consultation) lovely, but couple of the reception dealings were terrible. 
I think Serum is cheaper isn't it? Yeah after going through this many times, have to be mindful of budget….although if it doesn’t work this time was thinking of doing the Endo quartet test which the clinic did suggest for repeated implantation failure ( ERA, uterine NK, Emma and Alice), not cheap £2k! London clinics sometimes feel like they just want your money, although I have to say everyone at this clinic generally have been really nice and seem to want the best for you

@babybrady good luck with the egg collection

AFM - yeah it feels like a long waiting game. I haven’t tested, too scared. Have put a lot of things on hold, got really stressed earlier in the week over some petty stuff some people were getting worked up about, (stains on carpet in communal area 🤨)I just told them I won’t be available for a couple of weeks to deal with it as I realised I was getting really frustrated which effected my sleep and anxiety. Feeling calmer now with a bit of anger every now and then lol. Feel like I’m in a bit of a zone... it’s nice the weather has been good too, and DH has had time off and has been really good looking after me, bless him xx


----------



## #babybrady

Update: Did IUI this morning! I had some bleeding after this one... If I did after the first one I had no idea, but this one I spotted more then I ever have, still spotting now 4 1/2 hours later.... I am cramping on my right side (Side with the 3 good follicles) hoping that is good... had a count of 13.8 this morning from our donor sperm.. they said this was better than last month... Fingers crossed!


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@#babybrady good luck fingers crossed.

@PDream1980 good luck with your decisions

@Ayian123 good luck for the 2WW. 

AFM - ticking along. Felt pretty ropey today probaby progesterone related and my pelvis kills. Just really puffy if you know what I mean. I'm desperate to test as I need to switch my meds if it becomes positive but worry about false positives and chemicals which is why I won't. 
Train trip still booked for Thursday first I so up early down early.....but we all know that never happens......


----------



## Ayian123

Thank you ladies! I feel so relieved to finally be here, such a whirlwind of drama and emotions. Feeling cautiously positive and counting down the looooooong days until next Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in there xx


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> @PDream1980 just the estrogen tablets and progesterone suppositories x


Hey Ayian . Did they time you with your natur


Ayian123 said:


> Thank you ladies! I feel so relieved to finally be here, such a whirlwind of drama and emotions. Feeling cautiously positive and counting down the looooooong days until next Thursday. Hope everyone is hanging in there xx


😍 did they time your with you natural cycle ?

I think I will have to go on holiday or something when I get to the two week wait bit , it will Send me bonkers lol x


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@Hopehurts i hope its okay to ask how are you doing? Thinking of you xx


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 yep! Waiting for my period to begin and then on day 2 started with estrogen tablets 3x daily, scan on day 9, started pessaries 3x daily on day 11 and transfer on day 16!
Thankfully work is quite busy and my parents are coming from overseas to visit so will be very distracted. It's going to be a bit awkward avoiding drinking whilst they're here - not ideal timing. Hopefully don't get any bad news whilst they are here.


----------



## asherjayjay

Im two days into my 2 week wait! however its actually 17 day wait 

Hope I can wait it out!!

good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Melissa87

Hey everyone! Started on my leterzole and back for a scan next Tuesday! Will do a better job following a long


----------



## PDream1980

I’m off to Greece at the end of the month, everything booked and appointment with the clinic booked. Tying in a holiday so will be staying on the coast. Still trying with own egg here this month all being well so egg collection could be the day I fly out! You can’t time things so if it happens it happens . I’m getting the ball rolling with donor egg and getting properly checked out whilst over there as that’s just not been done here.

Good luck everyone in the two week wait! It’s been a ride to get there hasn’t it. Hopefully soon you will be off the train and happily cooking your baby.

They call your uterus the baby room in Greece which juts that alone melted my heart . My baby room will Hopefull be occupied in the next few months x


----------



## asherjayjay

Baby room! Love it hehe!

Is everyone going to test at home or wait out for the appointment?!?!


----------



## Ayian123

@asherjayjay i think i'm going to do a home test on the day of the blood test appointment. I'd rather know myself instead of waiting around all day for the call. Apparently i only have to wait 9 days instead of the 2 weeks - not sure why. How about you?


----------



## PDream1980

That’s what I will do too I think x


----------



## PDream1980

asherjayjay said:


> Baby room! Love it hehe!
> 
> Is everyone going to test at home or wait out for the appointment?!?!


Lovely isn’t it hehe.

I will do same as Ayian and do one in the morning of the blood test day x


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

Ladies....I'm holding my breath but it seems to have stuck. Clear blue 2-3 weeks, which I think mean 4-5ish weeks. Now just hope this one sticks around a bit longer. 
No betas unless I wanted them and I don't think it is going to reassure me at all so I've not asked for them. 
Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## PDream1980

It’s stuck yay !!! 😍


----------



## asherjayjay

PDream1980 said:


> Lovely isn’t it hehe.
> 
> I will do same as Ayian and do one in the morning of the blood test day x


So I have to wait a total of 17 days! I was thinking of doing one on day 14! Funny how we all get given different dates ect! X


----------



## Ayian123

@BridgetJones_uk yaaaaaaaay!!! Such great news!

@asherjayjay 17 days? Wtf? how come? That's torture.


----------



## asherjayjay

Ayian123 said:


> @BridgetJones_uk yaaaaaaaay!!! Such great news!
> 
> @asherjayjay 17 days? Wtf? how come? That's torture.


No idea 🙈


Ayian123 said:


> @BridgetJones_uk yaaaaaaaay!!! Such great news!
> 
> @asherjayjay 17 days? Wtf? how come? That's torture.


I dont know! That's the just the date they gave me and I didnt ask them why!


----------



## MSJ

I waited until test day this morning and did a urine home pregnancy test, in a way I’m back I didn’t have to wait around all day for a call in anxiety, sadly it was negative. Feeling very disheartened and loss of hope at the moment…will it ever work?


----------



## asherjayjay

MSJ said:


> I waited until test day this morning and did a urine home pregnancy test, in a way I’m back I didn’t have to wait around all day for a call in anxiety, sadly it was negative. Feeling very disheartened and loss of hope at the moment…will it ever work?


Ah man, I'm so so sorry  will you still go to the appointment? Hopefully a blood test will give you more info? Xxxxx


MSJ said:


> I waited until test day this morning and did a urine home pregnancy test, in a way I’m back I didn’t have to wait around all day for a call in anxiety, sadly it was negative. Feeling very disheartened and loss of hope at the moment…will it ever work?


Ah man, I'm so so sorry  will you still go to the appointment? Hopefully a blood test can give you more info xxxx


----------



## PDream1980

MSJ said:


> I waited until test day this morning and did a urine home pregnancy test, in a way I’m back I didn’t have to wait around all day for a call in anxiety, sadly it was negative. Feeling very disheartened and loss of hope at the moment…will it ever work?


I’m really sorry msj . There’s little worse than seeing the single line . It’s like the heartbreak line . Giving you hugs and yes you will get there . How many goes is this for you ? 

Today I go for a day 3 scan to see what my chances are this month with oe ( we know I’m needing a miracle there ! . I fly to Greece at the end of the month to start the ball rolling with de . 

Sending love and hugs to you x


----------



## MSJ

@asherjayjay thanks my current clinic only asks for a urine test 14 days later and only if it’s positive they ask you to go in for a blood test, each clinic seems to be a bit different ….

@PDream thank you, it’s our 5th transfer..8 embryos in total transferred over the years, 1 didn’t survive the thaw. Most day 5 blasts apart from 1 day 3, can they all be chromosomally abnormal? Many years and £50-£60k later, IVF hasn’t gotten me pregnant once yet, only naturally after surgeries …

Sounds like you have a good plan ahead with Greece, it sounds all very positive and will be nice to combine it with a holiday as well if OE doesn’t work. Think I’ll be arranging my consult with them soon too xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDream1980

It’s a battle isn’t it . I do know that they are committed at serum to get you your baby . There’s more heart in it than here . Here I just feel it’s a business and dealing with employees of a business rather than any real desire to help you get your dream .

I will let you know how I get on . We fly on the 29th and my appointment on the 31st. I went for a scan and I have a few cysts but possibly two follicles so my chances are very slim with own egg I think . I’ve done a lot Of grieving and a family of my own if a bigger desire than my own eggs .

Hugs msj …. Think about going to Greece . They may uncover something that you didn’t know about x


----------



## Melissa87

Hey! Just had a day 9 lining check. It’s 0.5 and trilaminar so not good enough will be back tomorrow Im sure


----------



## Ayian123

@MSJ i'm thinking of you and sending you love and strength during this time. x


----------



## MSJ

@Ayian123 thank you for your kind words xx

@PDream1980 good luck with your appointment. Grieving the loss of your own eggs IS a grieving process, I think I’ve come to terms with that now as well…xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDream1980

It’s really IS. I’m just sat at the clinic now waiting for a scan. I am pretty much there too with acceptance. I wouldn’t wish the grief on anyone though but it’s a necessary part. Acceptance being be final stage of grief. The tears are over I think.

Im really sorry it’s not worked this time. I haven’t get had a transfer done yet. I have just one 3 day embryo on it .

*****

Had my scan and I have two promising follicles! Yay. Well I don’t know what I’m yaying at but I suppose it’s looking promising to see a cycle through this time to egg collection ! X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 thats great!

Lining still super thin for me! Only day 10 so we are expecting it to increase but definitely discouraged


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 thats great!
> 
> Lining still super thin for me! Only day 10 so we are expecting it to increase but definitely discouraged



Yay for the two follicles ! 

Mine was very thin too and last month it was all okay but had to cancel due to early lh surge last month .

What’s the plan for your lining ?? This has gone on too long for you . Have your tried getting second opinions.? What’s the reason for it ? X


----------



## Melissa87

@PDream1980 well for the first 6 months it was fluid. Then we realized a natural cycle gets rid of that but without meds I have thin lining . It was 0.6 last month which failed.
If this transfer fails I have to change doctors. I am looking at either the shady Grove gaurentee program or à center in Canada that does donor eggs so that if I have to do that at least I have the option right now I don’t.

it’s sad for me because this was my second opinion. It’s been three years of ivf and surgeries in an attempt for number 2


----------



## asherjayjay

PDream1980 said:


> It’s really IS. I’m just sat at the clinic now waiting for a scan. I am pretty much there too with acceptance. I wouldn’t wish the grief on anyone though but it’s a necessary part. Acceptance being be final stage of grief. The tears are over I think.
> 
> Im really sorry it’s not worked this time. I haven’t get had a transfer done yet. I have just one 3 day embryo on it .
> 
> *****
> 
> Had my scan and I have two promising follicles! Yay. Well I don’t know what I’m yaying at but I suppose it’s looking promising to see a cycle through this time to egg collection ! X


Wicked news whoop whoop!


----------



## PDream1980

asherjayjay said:


> Sorry for all the double posts 🤣


Hehe …. It’s looking promising so far ! I hope I get a good mature one . More scans to go !


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 well for the first 6 months it was fluid. Then we realized a natural cycle gets rid of that but without meds I have thin lining . It was 0.6 last month which failed.
> If this transfer fails I have to change doctors. I am looking at either the shady Grove gaurentee program or à center in Canada that does donor eggs so that if I have to do that at least I have the option right now I don’t.
> 
> it’s sad for me because this was my second opinion. It’s been three years of ivf and surgeries in an attempt for number 2


So frustrating and upsetting to keep getting the set backs . It’s like you do one thing right but at the cost of the other . Would it not be better to have a transfer with the thicker lining but with the fluid ? I’m sure this is all been suggested but If it’s not changing then the lesser of the evils is the fluid as you need the lining for it to imbed ? I’m trying to help but it’s such a tricky one isn’t it . There has to be something that can be done ….. have you thought about coming to Europe for investigations which might need a lot cheaper ? I struggle with work but with donor egg I don’t think it would be as arduous , I hope ! Urrrgghhh it’s just all hard sometimes isn’t it x


----------



## sully86

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.

Really like the idea of joining this group for support.

I have had a successful IUI 3 years ago but having issues this time round. I have had 3 failed IUIs and currently going through IVF. I had my egg retrieval today. They collected 15 eggs so nervous wait until they give me an update on them tomorrow. 

I was meant to have a segmented cycle due to me having high AMH levels but I didn't overstimulate so I can now transfer next week (as long as embryos are good).


----------



## sully86

#babybrady said:


> So I had to do my first ever trigger shot last night... I work in the medical field and give injections all over the body all day everyday like its a normal thing to do.... WHY DID IT TAKE ME 5 MINS TO ACTUALLY DO IT TO MYSELF?!?!?!!? LOL - It is not like I have never given myself a shot before, but something about last nights injection, I was just so nervous about giving it... lol My husband was laughing at me "You give shots everyday, what is going on?" I couldn't figured it out! lol I finally did it! But wow! LOL That was a funny experience
> 
> 💉💉💉💉


Hi,

I was exactly the same. My first ever IUI my partner was away and asked if I could record me taking the injection so they could be part of it. It took me just under 5mins. I am a nurse and do this everyday! They got easier though.


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@MSJ I'm so sorry. X

@asherjayjay ours is 9-12dpt. I couldn't do 17! I was terrible at 6dpt!

@Melissa87 fingers crossed it starts to thicken up. 

@PDream80 wishing you all the best and hope th4 new clinic visit goes well.


----------



## Ayian123

Testing day today, did a home test this morning and it’s BFN. It’s only 9 days since the transfer so I’m holding out a little bit of hope that it’s a little too early but feeling pretty gutted


----------



## asherjayjay

Ayian123 said:


> Testing day today, did a home test this morning and it’s BFN. It’s only 9 days since the transfer so I’m holding out a little bit of hope that it’s a little too early but feeling pretty gutted


Try again in a few days, fi gers and toes crossed for you ♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Testing day today, did a home test this morning and it’s BFN. It’s only 9 days since the transfer so I’m holding out a little bit of hope that it’s a little too early but feeling pretty gutted


Ah Ayian . That is so not what expected to read . I am really sorry but you have tested a little
Early so it could just be a slow grower . It is also sensible to be prepared either way . You do have some in the freezer as well so it will be much easier for you next month if it’s not worked . Sending you massive hugs . They do say if not worked the first time then it’s likely the second time. Oh such a horrible time now today . Stay strong and let out the tears x


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 well for the first 6 months it was fluid. Then we realized a natural cycle gets rid of that but without meds I have thin lining . It was 0.6 last month which failed.
> If this transfer fails I have to change doctors. I am looking at either the shady Grove gaurentee program or à center in Canada that does donor eggs so that if I have to do that at least I have the option right now I don’t.
> 
> it’s sad for me because this was my second opinion. It’s been three years of ivf and surgeries in an attempt for number 2


That’s one long journey melissa. I did acupuncture again after not liking it and it helped a lot I think as well as massage and walking . There’s must be some treatment that you can have ? I bet you’ve researched the life out of it ? X


----------



## RoseLondon

So after waiting 56 days for a period after my first cycle of ivf, last month I ovulated super early and we had to cancel. One advantage was it meant I had a super short cycle, so here i go again, had my day 3 scan yesterday and fingers crossed if all looks ok by Friday will start again. 
I have bought some of those home ovulation sticks so I will be trying to watch out for signs of ovulating early again. Fingers crossed they are on top of it this time. Would really like to make it to a ‘proper’ egg collection. In my first cycle after my non response to meds I went ahead with collection of just the single egg I made naturally. Feel like I cant give up till I have a proper medicated (although mild) cycle, just is taking longer than I expected To get there. 
@Melissa87 so sorry to hear you are still having issues with your lining, it’s been a long time for you with a lot of setbacks. 
@PDream1980 fingers crossed we can both make it to collection this time. And I see you said you were going to go to serum if not?
@Ayian123 sorry about your test, but as people have said, it’s still early. Keep the faith just a bit longer. You never know, this could still be your month.


----------



## PDream1980

RoseLondon said:


> So after waiting 56 days for a period after my first cycle of ivf, last month I ovulated super early and we had to cancel. One advantage was it meant I had a super short cycle, so here i go again, had my day 3 scan yesterday and fingers crossed if all looks ok by Friday will start again.
> I have bought some of those home ovulation sticks so I will be trying to watch out for signs of ovulating early again. Fingers crossed they are on top of it this time. Would really like to make it to a ‘proper’ egg collection. In my first cycle after my non response to meds I went ahead with collection of just the single egg I made naturally. Feel like I cant give up till I have a proper medicated (although mild) cycle, just is taking longer than I expected To get there.
> @Melissa87 so sorry to hear you are still having issues with your lining, it’s been a long time for you with a lot of setbacks.
> @PDream1980 fingers crossed we can both make it to collection this time. And I see you said you were going to go to serum if not?
> @Ayian123 sorry about your test, but as people have said, it’s still early. Keep the faith just a bit longer. You never know, this could still be your month.


I had a day 4 scan yesterday . Just the two follicles for me . The rest were cysts . Still a potential two ! As I’m natural it will just be the one collected all being well . 

I’ve had the same as you , a Long cycle then a short cycle due to early lh surge which I actually spotted by doin the lh test . Also has the egg white so that’s what made me test . There was no follicle developed in order to ovulate. It was too small . 

It’s going to be tight cos I fly to visit serum on he 29th . I am getting plan b underway which is donor egg. X


----------



## Ayian123

Thank you ladies, trying to hang in there until i get the call from the clinic today with my blood test results. So lets wait and see. I'm glad in the end I tested at home this morning as it was a bit of a shock and i would have been even more disappointed to hear it over the phone. Lets see... if it doesn't work, try again next month. I'm telling myself that this was a practice round.


----------



## Melissa87

PDream1980 said:


> That’s one long journey melissa. I did acupuncture again after not liking it and it helped a lot I think as well as massage and walking . There’s must be some treatment that you can have ? I bet you’ve researched the life out of it ? X


I haven’t tried a message but I do love accupunture. I am trying to load up on high iron foods . I treated myself to steak last night and I’m really hoping it’s better by Friday


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> I haven’t tried a message but I do love accupunture. I am trying to load up on high iron foods . I treated myself to steak last night and I’m really hoping it’s better by Friday


I am hoping for that too for you , keep us posted . My next scan is on Monday x


----------



## Ayian123

Just got the call with the blood test results, confirmed it’s negative. Lots of tears, but focusing on the next round and a big glass of wine tonight.


----------



## RoseLondon

@Ayian123 so sorry to hear that


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Just got the call with the blood test results, confirmed it’s negative. Lots of tears, but focusing on the next round and a big glass of wine tonight.





Ayian123 said:


> Thank you ladies, trying to hang in there until i get the call from the clinic today with my blood test results. So lets wait and see. I'm glad in the end I tested at home this morning as it was a bit of a shock and i would have been even more disappointed to hear it over the phone. Lets see... if it doesn't work, try again next month. I'm telling myself that this was a practice round.


It’s so awful Ayian . I will def test too as I would be like you and not want to sit sweating and Then get that news . I’ve not had a transfer yet but not looking my forward to it. I would like to get excited though , hopefully I will . 

This go maybe a little bit of a test run for you . Do you know which quality embryo they put in ?


----------



## sully86

Ayian123 said:


> Just got the call with the blood test results, confirmed it’s negative. Lots of tears, but focusing on the next round and a big glass of wine tonight.


Sorry to hear this


----------



## MSJ

Ayian123 said:


> Just got the call with the blood test results, confirmed it’s negative. Lots of tears, but focusing on the next round and a big glass of wine tonight.


@Ayian123 so sorry to hear this , a big glass of wine is definitely in order. Sending lots of love and hugs your way xxx

AFM - I also got news at the same time my uncle sadly lost his battle to cancer, my parents flew over on Monday, it seemed he was waiting for them to arrive, they managed to speak with him for a while before he passed away…I was supposed to go just before Covid when no one had any known health issues, but it all got cancelled and haven’t been able to since… it’s been a tough week, switching from grieving from failed cycle to bereavement. I’m going to take a break for a few days in Devon and drinking some wine and cocktails and ice cream xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayian123

Yeah it’s pretty gutting but onwards and upwards, it’s only our first try. I just got my hopes too high, so it was a big shock. 
it was our best one, 3AA


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty gutting but onwards and upwards, it’s only our first try. I just got my hopes too high, so it was a big shock.
> it was our best one, 3AA


Sending you hugs and lots of them . I will def build my hopes up too, I don’t think we can help it because there is hope . The lucky ones get it first time round and it is luck . The quality doesn’t mean baby either as many have babies from a lot less quality hence it’s hard to judge anything . 

I don’t know if I will get a transfer this month as I’ve booked to go to Greece to get the ball rolling there so it’s highly likely the time of the transfer I will be in Greece . Need a holiday anyway after back to back cancellations . 

It will come around very quick for your next transfer so no too long to wait x


----------



## asherjayjay

How are we all feeling today??

I'm ****** off! My skin has always been alright, it was the best its ever looked taking the injections! Now tho... its really spotty! Under the skin kind of spots so I cant even attach them!!!

Only 3 days to go for me oioiii🤪


----------



## asherjayjay

Ayian123 said:


> Just got the call with the blood test results, confirmed it’s negative. Lots of tears, but focusing on the next round and a big glass of wine tonight.


Lots of love and a **** of tequila sent your way xxx

Was meant to say shot* of tequila heheheheh


----------



## Mercury363

Melissa87 said:


> @PDream1980 well for the first 6 months it was fluid. Then we realized a natural cycle gets rid of that but without meds I have thin lining . It was 0.6 last month which failed.
> If this transfer fails I have to change doctors. I am looking at either the shady Grove gaurentee program or à center in Canada that does donor eggs so that if I have to do that at least I have the option right now I don’t.
> 
> it’s sad for me because this was my second opinion. It’s been three years of ivf and surgeries in an attempt for number 2


Melissa hope you are well. I don't know if Canada has PRP treatment but this is what worked for me and my thin lining. Never above 6mm for me and got to 8.7mm for my transfer which so far (week 13) is sticking. I know they don't provide it in the UK but they do in Spain so you might be able to get it in Canada.


----------



## Mercury363

Ayian123 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty gutting but onwards and upwards, it’s only our first try. I just got my hopes too high, so it was a big shock.
> it was our best one, 3AA


I am so sorry you got a negative this time round. 
But do not despair! As the others have said you have more in the freezer. I lost my 3ab at 5 weeks but seems my 3bb is sticking around this time! The grading is useful but if it's meant to be, life will find a way! X


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty gutting but onwards and upwards, it’s only our first try. I just got my hopes too high, so it was a big shock.
> it was our best one, 3AA


Hey Ayian . How are you feeling ? Thinking of you and hope you’ve given yourself some good tlc x


----------



## Ayian123

Hey @PDream1980 thanks for thinking of me. I’m feeling a bit better, had some time to process after the shock and lots of distraction with my parents being in town. Will speak with the doctors tomorrow to debrief but I’m sure they’ll just say it’s normal and to try again, which we will. Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## RoseLondon

I have a scan later this morning, so fingers crossed this time I didn’t already ovulate over the weekend. I have been doing opk pee sticks 2x day and seems like I haven’t hit a high yet, so am hoping. 
Also need to hope some of the small follicles have grown, as I only had 2 that were already growing on Friday before I started on stims.


----------



## PDream1980

RoseLondon said:


> I have a scan later this morning, so fingers crossed this time I didn’t already ovulate over the weekend. I have been doing opk pee sticks 2x day and seems like I haven’t hit a high yet, so am hoping.
> Also need to hope some of the small follicles have grown, as I only had 2 that were already growing on Friday before I started on stims.


Hey roselondon. I have a scan too at lunchtime . It’s my day 9 . I’ve also been doing the lh tests and no rise either thank goodness so it’s looking more promising . The doctor on my last scan said it’s looking more promising my this month . She saw two decent follicles . No meds for me this month though so only expecting one. Good luck today . Keep us posted .


----------



## PDream1980

Ayian123 said:


> Hey @PDream1980 thanks for thinking of me. I’m feeling a bit better, had some time to process after the shock and lots of distraction with my parents being in town. Will speak with the doctors tomorrow to debrief but I’m sure they’ll just say it’s normal and to try again, which we will. Big hugs to everyone xx


❤


----------



## asherjayjay

Good luck! I have just done my blood test after a 17 day wait! 

Fingers crossed for us all today!! 🥰🥳

I've have just do


RoseLondon said:


> I have a scan later this morning, so fingers crossed this time I didn’t already ovulate over the weekend. I have been doing opk pee sticks 2x day and seems like I haven’t hit a high yet, so am hoping.
> Also need to hope some of the small follicles have grown, as I only had 2 that were already growing on Friday before I started on stims.


----------



## asherjayjay

Negative for me  just been told to ring them when I start my period and to stop all meds...

Starting spotting literally after the phone call, do we think this is a period coming? They said it would be a few weeks


----------



## PDream1980

asherjayjay said:


> Negative for me  just been told to ring them when I start my period and to stop all meds...
> 
> Starting spotting literally after the phone call, do we think this is a period coming? They said it would be a few weeks





asherjayjay said:


> Negative for me  just been told to ring them when I start my period and to stop all meds...
> 
> Starting spotting literally after the phone call, do we think this is a period coming? They said it would be a few weeks


Oh I’m really sorry. It’s just a run of bad news at the moment . Sending big hugs .

X


----------



## PDream1980

Well I am getting triggered tonight. Egg collection on Wednesday . I’m just worried what they have seen is a cyst and not a follicle as I I have two , one at 17mm and another at 11. Since it’s only day 9 I’m thinking my 11 mm one is the follcile and the 17mm the cyst. As they always look the same . Making me feel quite sick as I don’t want to build my hopes up to then get crap news on Wednesday . Oh I suppose I just have to roll with it . We need some good news on here . X


----------



## Ayian123

oh @asherjayjay i'm so sorry to hear, its just so gut wrenchingly disappointing isn't it. Sending strength and big hugs. Take it easy. I feel like my period is coming too... 

@PDream1980 yay for the trigger tonight sending good luck magic your way! xx


----------



## #babybrady

well IUI #2 has failed as well... I am going to take a month off, go on vacation and start up on #3 in September... Good Luck to everyone else!


----------



## PDream1980

#babybrady said:


> well IUI #2 has failed as well... I am going to take a month off, go on vacation and start up on #3 in September... Good Luck to everyone else!


I’m sorry baby Brady, I think that’s a great plan to have a holiday and start a fresh . 

Oh my goodness this is such a run of negative tests on here over the past couple of days Surely by the odds now we will get a positive . 

Too many little broken Hearts on here …. Mine will be a miracle with my own egg Attempts but feeling positive about donor egg which I’m flying to Greece next week to start that ball rolling x


----------



## Melissa87

Sorry I missed this! What is PRP? @Mercury363 my lining did get over 7 and I just did my interlipids and am waiting for my transfer on Friday! How are you doing?


----------



## RoseLondon

Sorry to hear your news @asherjayjay and @#babybrady 

Good luck with the trigger tonight @PDream1980. 

So mine was sort of good news, in that I definitely haven’t ovulated early, and my LH is still fairly low. However my follicles haven’t really grown since Friday. I am trying to stay hopeful as it’s only CD8, and I only started stims on day 5, so I still have some time before I need to worry. Just scared it’s going the same as my first round and that the stims don’t actually stimulate anything for me, and my best chance is simply the 1 follicle I can grow naturally. Which doesn’t give me very good odds with each (expensive) cycle of ivf.


----------



## PDream1980

RoseLondon said:


> Sorry to hear your news @asherjayjay and @#babybrady
> 
> Good luck with the trigger tonight @PDream1980.
> 
> So mine was sort of good news, in that I definitely haven’t ovulated early, and my LH is still fairly low. However my follicles haven’t really grown since Friday. I am trying to stay hopeful as it’s only CD8, and I only started stims on day 5, so I still have some time before I need to worry. Just scared it’s going the same as my first round and that the stims don’t actually stimulate anything for me, and my best chance is simply the 1 follicle I can grow naturally. Which doesn’t give me very good odds with each (expensive) cycle of ivf.


Hi rose . Mine didn’t take off until day 12 when I was on mild meds. I saw growth on day twelve from them just sat there at 10mm . Then at day 14 they went to 17 and 20 so I was triggered . So you have a good 4 days yet.

I’ve decided if I get anything that I will have a transfer . Im still going to Greece but won’t be able to do all the tests but it is what it is and if I need to I will have to fly back out again. Quite nice to have a tww on a weeks holiday which would meant it would Implant on holiday. All very wishful thinking. It’s crazy this game not knowin what’s going to happen . My lining is 8.4 so that’s recovered but I’ve spent a bit on acupuncture and massages .


----------



## PDream1980

Melissa87 said:


> Sorry I missed this! What is PRP? @Mercury363 my lining did get over 7 and I just did my interlipids and am waiting for my transfer on Friday! How are you doing?


Prp looks brilliant . They don’t do it many places . I know they do it in Greece . They take your blood and get the plasma and inject it in the ovaries to rejuvenate them and makes women who didn’t have any periods to restart them and also improve egg quality due to the environment the egg is in. If I want older abs more time on my side or lining issues then I would def get that done x


----------



## Melissa87

PDream1980 said:


> Prp looks brilliant . They don’t do it many places . I know they do it in Greece . They take your blood and get the plasma and inject it in the ovaries to rejuvenate them and makes women who didn’t have any periods to restart them and also improve egg quality due to the environment the egg is in. If I want older abs more time on my side or lining issues then I would def get that done x


Thats interesting!


----------



## PDream1980

Had my egg collection this morning . They got one ! Yay . The emotional 
Rollercoaster . Find out in a bit if it’s mature to be able to fertilise it . X


----------



## Ayian123

Yay @PDream1980 fingers and toes crossed! X


----------



## MSJ

@asherjayjay so sorry  hope your ok, sending hugs xx

@#babybrady so sorry your iui didn’t work xx

@Ayian123 glad you’re starting to feel better, it’s never easy to receive negative results, whether it’s 1st time or 6th time, we go through so much with this process physically, emotionally, financially, it’s always gut wrenching when it doesn’t work…

@PDream1980 congrats on the egg collection all the very best of luck!xx

AFM still feeling down and depressed about everything, prob just need more time to recover, I have follow up consult with clinic on Friday, I’m sure there won’t be anything insightful, but I will prob do their endometrial health assessment quartet test which is another £2k


----------



## RoseLondon

Sadly this cycle has now been cancelled as well. At my scan today there was no growth since Monday, in fact they said things were regressing. 
I don’t really know what to do now. They said I could give it one more try, maybe switch to Letrozole. But I feel like maybe I should try another clinic, see what they can suggest. I might even look into the PRP as an option. If anyone has heard anything good please let me know. @PDream1980 i would love to hear how you get on at serum in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PDream1980

Hey rose. I would insist on a scan in two days time . I had no growth on meds on your cycle day and then two all of a sudden took off and they got two eggs . It’s just an extra scan . You can have a delayed ovulation due to the meds . I think have one more scan to see . They tried to cancel me and that’s the one I got two eggs on as I said no I don’t want to cancel . Lone behold two then grew . I think there’s a bother scan in it for you .

i will def let you know how serum goes. I just Know donor egg will work there for some reason but like you doing own egg three times before the transition .


----------



## PDream1980

My egg was mature ❤


----------



## PDream1980

MSJ said:


> @asherjayjay so sorry  hope your ok, sending hugs xx
> 
> @#babybrady so sorry your iui didn’t work xx
> 
> @Ayian123 glad you’re starting to feel better, it’s never easy to receive negative results, whether it’s 1st time or 6th time, we go through so much with this process physically, emotionally, financially, it’s always gut wrenching when it doesn’t work…
> 
> @PDream1980 congrats on the egg collection all the very best of luck!xx
> 
> AFM still feeling down and depressed about everything, prob just need more time to recover, I have follow up consult with clinic on Friday, I’m sure there won’t be anything insightful, but I will prob do their endometrial health assessment quartet test which is another £2k


Sending big hugs . Only people going through this or gone through it can truly understand it . I tell you what , when these babies are here by whatever way they get here I will make sure they know the battle that I had and what others have to get them here . I truly hope they become donors and will educate them about it . I found out about all this stuff at the real last minute . If I knew all about this I would have been a donor when I was younger . So many lessons and blessings . Blessings will come x


----------



## PDream1980

I’m off to the clinic this morning for a 3 day transfer . I’m hoping it’s grown and I’m not cancelled ! Every step is a milestone isn’t it . This is my first transfer . 🙏🤞❤


----------



## sarahsuperdork

PDream1980 said:


> I’m off to the clinic this morning for a 3 day transfer . I’m hoping it’s grown and I’m not cancelled ! Every step is a milestone isn’t it . This is my first transfer . 🙏🤞❤


hope you don’t mind me gatecrashing but I can’t help but keep up with the progress of everyone from the last cycle buddies - rooting for you all!! ❤


----------



## PDream1980

sarahsuperdork said:


> hope you don’t mind me gatecrashing but I can’t help but keep up with the progress of everyone from the last cycle buddies - rooting for you all!! ❤


Hey Sarah super . Im currently pupo with oe and arrived in Athens tonight to get the ball rolling for donor egg if oe doesn’t work .

how are you ?? 💕


----------



## sarahsuperdork

PDream1980 said:


> Hey Sarah super . Im currently pupo with oe and arrived in Athens tonight to get the ball rolling for donor egg if oe doesn’t work .
> 
> how are you ?? 💕


congratulations on PUPO status!! I will be keeping a nosy hopeful eye out for you ❤ sending you much love! I’m so sorry to hear others have had cancelled and unsuccessful cycles again … I am doing well thank you for asking, just rooting for my old buddies too. I still chat with some lovely ladies from May/June 2015 even though mine was not successful then, it’s lovely to keep in touch and see how people are getting on.

Much love and luck to all.


----------



## MSJ

PDream1980 said:


> Sending big hugs . Only people going through this or gone through it can truly understand it . I tell you what , when these babies are here by whatever way they get here I will make sure they know the battle that I had and what others have to get them here . I truly hope they become donors and will educate them about it . I found out about all this stuff at the real last minute . If I knew all about this I would have been a donor when I was younger . So many lessons and blessings . Blessings will come x


Thank you PDream1980, I think it’s been doubly hard for me this time due to the double whammy of getting news about my uncle passing at the same time as unsuccessful cycle. Hope blessings will come one day for us all xxx

Congrats on being PUPO! Keeping everything crossed and good luck at Serum too xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseLondon

@PDream1980 that’s exciting that your transfer went ahead, and you are off to Athens tonight.


----------



## PDream1980

Had a meeting with Penny at the serum clinic this morning. Got a little emotional when I met her but held it in which is good for me. Will be leaving a sperm sample here. As I’m pupo then no scans or anything for me. Just making preparations now for donor egg since the stats at my age are so low with own egg. I can swiftly move on to donor egg if my own egg attempts don’t work. I decided on three own egg attempts. I’m on the first oe transfer as we speak. I have one day 3 on ice and I will do another oe collection and then if all
Fails then I won’t be messing around and will get on with doing de. Penny said I look Greek, which I noticed I do as I looked around, so there will be no issue matching me. I feel I am at the right place for donor egg. I feel mentally prepared for it as I’ve done my grieving. I will get a shock of oe works since the stats and info on line make it all look Hopeless at 43/44 with oe. I have become toughened through it all so now it feels like a process, I don’t know if anyone else now feels like this? It definitely makes it easier x


----------



## MSJ

@PDream1980 this whole journey is emotional so well done on keeping it together. I had a scan today as at my follow up consultation last week, they said I might have 2 cysts which I didn’t think I had, as I had a FET in Feb and no cysts then, or it might be that information from when I had my eggs frozen there all those years ago just got copied onto the report!  luckily there were no cysts, just follicles today, but even then I got emotional.

Don’t give up hope with OE, I’ve seen plenty of success stories with OE at 43. I’ve not managed to harden up to the process though…

Did Penny say anything about you having endometriosis and anything they recommend for this? Also with the matching process, do you have to look like your donor or can you just request minimal matching criteria such as hair colour?

Have a lovely break while you’re out there, are you going to any of the islands? Xx


----------



## PDream1980

Hey msj …. No we didn’t really go into details about me. She knows ive got endometriosis on the left ovary from initial consultation. I didn’t bring it up. She said I would need to come out again if oe doesn’t work to have the tests they do, aqua scan etc, which im
Happy to do just incase something isn’t right, No point spending a lot on de and then not be prepared to receive it. I am glad I had the oe transfer done on Saturday even though this visit was slightly wasted .
When are you going to have a transfer ? X


----------



## MSJ

PDream1980 said:


> Hey msj …. No we didn’t really go into details about me. She knows ive got endometriosis on the left ovary from initial consultation. I didn’t bring it up. She said I would need to come out again if oe doesn’t work to have the tests they do, aqua scan etc, which im
> Happy to do just incase something isn’t right, No point spending a lot on de and then not be prepared to receive it. I am glad I had the oe transfer done on Saturday even though this visit was slightly wasted .
> When are you going to have a transfer ? X


Not sure when the next transfer will be as I’m doing their Quarter test first, which includes ERA so next month will be a mock cycle, then may need to take antibiotics etc, guess it’ll be the month after or so? How are you doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDream1980

MSJ said:


> Not sure when the next transfer will be as I’m doing their Quarter test first, which includes ERA so next month will be a mock cycle, then may need to take antibiotics etc, guess it’ll be the month after or so? How are you doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey msj …. Good you’ve got your next steps in place . Afm, no symptoms at all , zero , only the progesterone . No cramps , no bleeding . My test day is Friday the 09th sep . I hold out some hope but anticipate a couple of tears … not that many though ! X


----------



## Chips1640

That’s a great update @PDream1980, glad you have a solid plan to move forward. I read about Penny at Serum years ago on here - she must be an IVF legend so you’re in great hands. Funny/amazing that you look Greek- you picked the right place! Still- crossing my fingers for your oe xx

(TW)
Afm I’m 5 weeks and have bled twice already so I guess I’m hanging on by a thread. My HCG was 3,400 at 18dpo tho which is sky high so who knows what is happening 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## PDream1980

MSJ said:


> @PDream1980 this whole journey is emotional so well done on keeping it together. I had a scan today as at my follow up consultation last week, they said I might have 2 cysts which I didn’t think I had, as I had a FET in Feb and no cysts then, or it might be that information from when I had my eggs frozen there all those years ago just got copied onto the report!  luckily there were no cysts, just follicles today, but even then I got emotional.
> 
> Don’t give up hope with OE, I’ve seen plenty of success stories with OE at 43. I’ve not managed to harden up to the process though…
> 
> Did Penny say anything about you having endometriosis and anything they recommend for this? Also with the matching process, do you have to look like your donor or can you just request minimal matching criteria such as hair colour?
> 
> Have a lovely break while you’re out there, are you going to any of the islands? Xx


Hey msj ! I thought I responded to this ? Did you get my response ?

doing okay this end . Tww are rubbish . I took ovitrelle for the trigger so you test positive for a while
After taking that so you really have to wait it out which is grim . My test day is Friday but I think I’m going to test on Wednesday as it will
Be 14 days then since I took the shot . X still
No symptoms, all I have is very very mild
Period style pains which I’ve had since egg collection and yesterday slightly
Tender boobs but today they are not tender . I must say going away on a tww is a tonic and def minimised me obsessing ! X


----------



## MSJ

PDream1980 said:


> Hey msj ! I thought I responded to this ? Did you get my response ?
> 
> doing okay this end . Tww are rubbish . I took ovitrelle for the trigger so you test positive for a while
> After taking that so you really have to wait it out which is grim . My test day is Friday but I think I’m going to test on Wednesday as it will
> Be 14 days then since I took the shot . X still
> No symptoms, all I have is very very mild
> Period style pains which I’ve had since egg collection and yesterday slightly
> Tender boobs but today they are not tender . I must say going away on a tww is a tonic and def minimised me obsessing ! X


Hi PDream1980 - yes I got your response, I don’t think you said anything about symptoms or test date though. Glad being away on tww has helped. Best of luck for Friday and Weds, keep us posted on how you get on  xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BridgetJones_uk

@PDream1980 good luck for test date have fingers crossed for you. Athens sounds like it was very positive all round and glad you had a bit of a break. 

@Chips1640 congratulations, I'm sorry to read about the bleeding. It's so worrying. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PDream1980

Pregnancy test done , It’s a negative for me . 💔❤‍🩹


----------



## MSJ

PDream1980 said:


> Pregnancy test done , It’s a negative for me . ‍🩹


PDream1980 so sorry about the negative test,  take care of yourself and your broken heart, sending you love and big hugs xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseLondon

@PDream1980 so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chips1640

PDream1980 said:


> Pregnancy test done , It’s a negative for me . 💔❤‍🩹


Really sorry to hear that @PDream1980


----------



## Ayian123

Sending you big hugs @PDream1980 try to take it easy and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Sending lots of love @PDream1980 so sorry to hear that, please do take care of yourself ❤


----------



## MSJ

Hi @PDream1980, how are you doing? Hope you’re ok. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDream1980

Hey everyone . Thanks for the well wishes .
I’ve found it quite hard . I kind of instinctively knew it hadn’t worked. I felt like it just came straight back out as I felt liquid come out as soon as I sat up. Messed with my head a little .
I know my options probably are donor egg but im Worrying a lot about that . Worrying about the child being affected or rejection of me . I don’t like sharing these thoughts as they are negative but it’s what plays on my mind . Not been in a good place at all .
I hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## WhenLifeGivesULemons

Hey @PDream1980, nice to hear from you. Don't feel like you can't express negative thoughts, I think it's important to talk about your fears. I think it's a normal feeling to worry about using donor eggs and it is a huge decision to make. I have been so up and down with my decision to use donor eggs. We had the sperm and egg collection yesterday and I still have worry. Some days I'm fine and some days I worry and panic about every little thing that can go wrong. Will I connect with the baby? Will my family? Will he/she look like me? Should I tell them? Will they find out later in life? Will they resent me? Will they want to find their biological mother? Will my 10 year old son connect with him or her? I mean I can go on and on and on! Ultimately I'm going to do the best I can, to love and nurture my baby and do what I think is right. I've done so much reading and research and all the people that have gone through this don't have any regrets. I just have to take one day at a time and not worry about what can happen 10 or
20 years later. My last round of donor eggs ivf led to a miscarriage so I just want to get there first. Shutting the door on ur OE is a big thing to do so please dont be hard on yourself. You have to mourn that. Sending you loads of love x


----------



## Ayian123

@PDream1980 oh i'm so sorry to hear this. You need to embrace the process though and all the feelings that come up, don't supress it. @WhenLifeGivesULemons wrote so beautifully i have nothing to add save for, i'm sure when that baby comes along it will be cherished and none of these questions will ever materialise and that it will make no difference. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Efi78

PDream1980 said:


> Pregnancy test done , It’s a negative for me . 💔❤‍🩹


So sorry to hear PDream1980.
Sending you lots of hugs ❤


----------

